# The IF at first you don't succeeders



## Martha Moo

Welcome to your ne home ladies


----------



## Tiffanymi

Hi all. Feels strange to move homes. Thanks pud for setting up.


----------



## Pudding34

Hi Tiff! We should also thank Donna Marie for setting this up for us, so thanks Donna Marie!

I hope the rest of our Negative Cycle Buddies join us on here, we have all moved on so much in different ways since we started chatting back in December!

Hoping and praying that all our dreams come true!

Pudding
X


----------



## Teeinparis

Hi guys - I think this is better and maybe the negative cycle thing can catch on.  Right now I just want to be forward and positive focused for when I do my next cycle.

Pud - did they tell you how long you need to stay on metformin for?


----------



## bailey434

Yay new thread for new possibilities for all  

 to everyone
xx


----------



## Harper14

Hey pudding - just want to say good luck for tomorrow not that you will need it

Nothing new to report here really - started anti biotics for hidden c all the clexane and steroids & drugs arrived - wow there is a lot and a week tomorrow I have scratch then things will really get going!! 

Wish me luck......

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Pudding34

Hey Harper, thanks for the good luck message!

It can be a bit overwhelming when you get all the drugs but once you are in the swing of it it will feel like second nature and you won't have to think about it!

I'm wishing you lots and lots of luck I have a good feeling for your cycle!

Pudding
X


----------



## Harper14

Thanks pudding I hope so. I'm certainly more relaxed this time round (so far) just hoping it's our time

I'll be asking you loads if questions hee hee as your immune protocol is the same as mine.

X


----------



## Tiggyxx

Hi lovelies,

Would you mind me joining you even though I hadn't been with you on the negative cycles thread very long? You've all been such a great support 

I just wanted to wish Pudding so much good luck for your scan today hun, I'll be thinking of you tonnes  x

Good luck with your cycle Harper, I hope it all goes so well! Feeling really excited for you x

We've got our appointment for our follow up meeting on Tuesday and I'm getting a bit nervous now! Does anyone have any tips at all? Also just wondered if anyone might know what happens with timings for a single FET after a failed fresh ivf? I'd be so grateful for any advice, we can't wait to get started again. I think it was that feeling of hope that we loved as ivf approached and I'm desperate to get that feeling back again as we look forward to our FET date  

Thank you so much x


----------



## Pudding34

Tiggy

You are most welcome my love!

I completely understand the feeling of hopefulness it's almost the only thing that keeps you going isn't it!

All clinics vary but most will want you to have two full cycles before you do an FET.

Ask the about further testing and possible additional drugs to add to your protocol like aspirin, claxane and prednisalone. These may not be relevant for you but it's worth asking!

If you had early bleeding ask about additional progesterone support.

Pudding
X


----------



## Teeinparis

Hi Tiggy, 

For my FET it was great.  I did it drug free. We did the monitoring from about day 7 - once I ovulated I started the progesterone pessaries and we did the transfer after in accordance to the number of days the embies were frozen.  It was a BFN unfortunately.  

I would ask about aspirin, clexane, steroids and such for immunes and failed implantation.

Pud - good luck and I just know this is your time.  The scan will be fine!  

Afm - waiting for AF to start a paid cycle at the Lister.  My FE here prescribed me all the drugs and will arrange monitoring.  He told me (he is a gyno as well). That he doesn't care who does the ivf he just wants to deliver my baby .    

I just had an appt with an endo and he reaffirmed and did another prescription for thyroxine.  He also put me on metformin for suspected pco or insulin resistance.  The drugs are playing a bit of havoc I have to say.  Although losing weight on them seems to be much easier.  

Just trying to stay positive -  I want my twins like Bailey .  

Love to you all.

Tee


----------



## bailey434

Tiggy if you've not seen this thread then it might be worth looking at regarding follow up appointments and what to consider asking about

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283000.0


----------



## Pudding34

Hi Ladies, 

Just a quickie as I'm on my way home from the scan, 

The good news is that we have a heartbeat! We could hear it but we could see it on the screen!

But we aren't completely out of the woods yet,

The heartbeat was 105bpm and the fetal pole measured 3.1mm which the nurse said was a bit slow and small respectively, she wanted to see between 110-170bpm and 6mm or more.

But it has grown a lot since Tuesday when all we saw was the sac and the yolk.

She also said that a few days delay is not unusual and the measurements she mentioned are for seven weeks and so even if we were at 6w3d which is u likely given that the sonographer on Tuesday estimated 5.5 weeks that's still really early compared to the measurements for 7 weeks!

How on earth will I make it through to next scan when we get back from our trip? I genuinely don't know so thinking of looking I to a private scan while we are away!

Pudding
X


----------



## Harper14

Pudding – Ive been in meetings all day but just catching a quick break and logged on to see how you got on. great news that you have a heartbeat you need to stay positive – when is your next scan? I was thinking this yesterday it sounds more traumatic the wait after 2ww until you have scans that show all ok – I have my fingers crossed for you.

Also did the antibiotics for ureplasma make you feel sick? I am on erythrimin (something like that) and I feel so hungry and sick ahh!! Also got my thyroid results back at 1.5 should I be concerned?

Hope everyone else is ok?

x


----------



## Teeinparis

Looking good Pudding.  I have confidence.  You just need to somehow relax and enjoy....don't know how though.

Harper.  1.5 for tsh is fab!  

The antibiotics did the same for my husband.  I chose not to do them.  The doc at the Lister said he would prescribe them only to give me peace of mind that they were not clinically needed.  I did have some other vaginal swabs which came back neg as did the test of it in dh's sperm.


----------



## Tiffanymi

Hi all

Happy Friday

Twiggy of course stay with us! The more the merrier. I would ask doc about immune, hysterectopy, thyroid, implant issues, sperm, blood thinners. Hope you get some answers. With DE I can do FET with my first bleed but i think it's way too soon tbh I think mentally you should wait at least on your second bleed post bfn. Good luck

Harper glad to hear you feeling good and good luck with everything. We could be cycling together? Not sure

Pud happy to hear about heartbeat I know the east is nerve wrecking. I have faith and hope everything goes well for you.

T nice to hear you have proactive plans and positive thinking. Hope this is your time too!!!!

AFM, feeling more positive and just going with flow at moment. Hope you all have a good weekend!!


----------



## Harper14

teen - oh thanks for info on thyroid doc just said normal but i know that what they class as normal is not always "normal" for ivf. So you decided to go for the cycle at lister, I have heard lots of great things about them and sounds like they have been good with you so far. Did you DH take the antibiotics? I am persevering as I will always wonder if I should have treated it but its playing havoc with my tummy - got knows what i will be like when all the other drugs start.

tiff - yes we could be when do you think you will be starting?

can I ask how many of you are being treated empirically and if so what your regime is - I have been advised to start aspirin when stimms start, then steroids on day 5 then stop aspirin before EC and then start clexane after EC - does this sounds about right? Can anyone also answer as I have not had NK cells confirmed can all the above drugs have a negative effect?

its all becoming real ekkk xxx


----------



## bailey434

Harper I was treated empirically as my clinic don't really believe in detailed immune testing. I had the endo scratch, then started on prednisolone (20mg a day) and clexane from the day after EC. Also cyclogest twice a day. Still on all meds until 12 weeks but start weaning off prednisolone from Monday but really gradually as it's quite dangerous to suddenly stop. 

I really paid much more attention to my diet and was taking a good pre-conception multi-vit, omega 3 tablets, royal jelly and Coenzyme Q10 and during stimms drank a litre of organic milk a day and had some brazil nuts for selenium.

Hope that helps!  
xx


----------



## Harper14

thanks bailey thats really helpful and so comforting that it worked for you so fingers crossed it has the same effect on me.

it just seems so many drugs ha ha

I have a diary to plan what drugs we take when - my cupboard looks like lloyds pharmacy ha ha

x


----------



## Teeinparis

Sorry - having a moment a need to vent.

My dh's friend just had their baby - literally 9 months after their wedding.  The wedding we went to and postponed ivf for a month!!!!  I didn't want to go but my husband did.  So I thought deferring a month wouldn't hurt.  In the end it did and I had to start my cycle after finding out my mum had cancer and was a nightmare for the whole holiday.  

FML!


----------



## Pudding34

Oh Tee that sounds just horrible!

Typical that the fertile people in the world just swan around in their own little world and get everything without a single thought for impact on other people and we have to struggle and compromise and sacrifice and still there are no guarantees!

I feel angry and annoyed on your behalf Hun!

Can you give yourself a treat, a cake or some chocolate or a glass of wine? I know it's little consolation but when these things happen we have to be good to ourselves even in the tiny ways!

Know we are always here if you want to rant!

Big hugs Hun!

Pudding
X


----------



## Teeinparis

Thanks Pud - in fairness her sister did ivf so I am sure with all that knowledge it helped them.  

I did have ice cream but my diet has been crap for the last two weeks and I gained what I lost in the first two weeks so am not where I wanted to be for the cycle.  Starting the metformin and thyroxine thus week has made exercise a bit hard.  I went out for a few hours today and needed emergency loo breaks.  

Really a run would do me the more good but my vagina is a bit irritated and it is hard to get the motivation for workout clothes.  Excuses - excuses!  

Pud - what hypno CDs are you doing?


----------



## Pudding34

There is this awesome woman called Bree Taylor Molyneaux she does a number of different downloads on iTunes, I used her ivf treatment one and have a pregnancy one for relaxation as well now!

Highly recommend the ivf one it has relaxation for EC and transfer as well as affirmations and general relaxation!

Don't be too hard on yourself on the weight stuff, the thyroxine and Metformin will help they def helped me!

Pudding
X


----------



## Tiffanymi

Hi guys

Harper no I think we are actually a little far. My transfer should be in a week or week and half. 

Tee I'm sorry you going through these emotions. Life is so unfair!!


----------



## Teeinparis

Harper - more likely you and I will.  I am thinking my period is about 5 days away.  I usually have it around day 32-35 and today is 28.  So will be stimming starting next week.  Two weeks Behind TIFF I think.

TIFF - as you are being monitored for transfer do you have them see if there are any of your own eggs to harvest by chance as well?


----------



## Tiggyxx

Hello lovely ladies 

Oh Pud I'm so happy to read your post! That's such amazing news about your little ones heartbeat and measurements, I completely understand why you'd feel a bit nervous but it sounds like little one is almost perfectly on track with the measurements you were given at your scan earlier this week  I'm sooo happy! I think ive heard that miscarriage rate reduces by tonnes once you've heard a heartbeat my lovely? That's such wonderful news  Thank you so much for all your amazing advice, I've been jotting down everything you've mentioned to ask at our meeting! Thanks agsub hun and sending you and your little bean tonnes of love x

Tee, aw thank you so much for taking the time yo offer such great advice! I feel so lucky having you ladies to guide me, you're so knowledgeable and I'm so grateful x I'm so sorry to hear your FET wasn't successful hun and I'm sending so much luck and huge amounts of baby dust for your cycle at the Lister! They sound amazing there, I'm keeping everything so tightly crossed for you x I'm so sorry to hear about your friend, it's so bloomin unfair it really is, like Pud said please have a little treat and know that we're all here for you to vent anytime at all xx massive hugs x

Bailey, thank you so much for your awesome link! That's so so helpful, I think I'll print that off and highlight all the bits that apply to us to take with me, I'm so grateful x massive massive congratulations on your twins!! That's so brilliant and so inspiring, so happy for you x

Tiff, thank you so much for your brilliant advice! It means so much to me that you've taken the time to help little old me  I'm crossing absolutely everything for your transfer! Is it a FET you're having hun? Wishing you so much luck and masses of babydust x

Big hugs all round, thank you so much for your lovely welcomes x


----------



## Tiffanymi

Hi guys

Tee, that's a good point I will check with my doctor for natural eggs that happen to Come...

Twiggy thanks for the luck, it is a FET. I will thaw 2 eggs from the same donor and hoping they survive.


----------



## ayah

Hello ladies!

Wow I abscond for couple of night and we've a new home and 3 pages to catch up on!

Bailey think I some how missed that you are having twins!  Cant remeber if you had two embies put back?  Eg are they identical?  How are the early days going?.  Know it early but kiddie care do dicount fortwins and have some great sales on too.

Pudding, when is your next scan?  Amazing to see a heartbeat.  Great news.  Think I missed your holiday plans to. Where are you going!  Somewhere tranquil and relaxing?  Think another scan might help put mind at ease to see three scans with progress in each.  

Tiff, oh so close!  Cycling with DE seems so much faster.  All best

Tee, hope you are feeling bit better.  So heard to hear others good news at times.  Especially when you made changes to your life for them.  But now its you time.  Nevermind them or the fertile!  Todays a new day, set a date to get back on track with diet and you'll soon get there.  The viginal paon sounds horrid, whats causing it?

Harper all best for new cycle.  Hopeing that sll the meds and foods work for you.

Tiggy, you are too sweet! And so welcome here.  Hows your list of questions going?  Hooe that you get your answers.

Afm, well the worry never stops,  had reduced movements wednesday. Not to much and it hapoends some days but then picks up the next.  But thurday it only moved in responce to being pushed a lot.  Then I had a dream he died!  So got to work and burst i to tears, so they sent me over to Womens  hospital to get checked.  They said all looks fine but to follow my instint and come back it concerned.    Still feel uneasy and woke at 2,30 thinking he'd been quiet again.  But picked up since reading your posts.  Releved but woriied too as they not as strong.  Its thedream that has really shock me.  

Anyway must keep positivd.

You take care all!

Ayah xxx


----------



## ayah

Sorry Baily and Pudding I didnt actually say congratulations on the good scan news!  Too excited


----------



## Tiffanymi

Ayah, it's true until we have baby in arms, our worry will constantly be there. Glad you went in and all was ok. You will be having a lovely baby soon! The dreams are our TTC a insecurities at time always weighing us down. But take care of yourself and rest as this is the most important gift you can get. Hope all goes well right through to end X


----------



## bailey434

Thanks Ayah,  yes I had 2 put back in & they both took so they are non identical & I got to see both their sacs & heartbeats! Early days but have everything crossed for them.  Feeling quite queasy & my sense of smell is off the charts but apart from that am feeling ok thanks. Booking in with the midwife on Monday & will be under consultant care as classed as higher risk due to twins but hopefully it means they will just keep a good eye on me  

thanks for the kiddiecare tip I'll have a look! 

How are you?  How long to go now for you??
xx


----------



## ayah

Oh so sweet Bailey.  Why are twins just so cute?

Tiff, yes, counting parenthood as the monment one decides to tcc (as I believe that mentally that when you become a parent) then it the start of a lifetime of worries!.  The worries just change  with each new stage, but of cause when you got a LO the pain of ttc is replaced with good times too.

I so pray that you all get to replace the ttc worries and pain with LO worries and joy.

So what holidays have you got planned?  Thinking of doing a staycation.  Got an English hertiage card in feb and used it once, so hoping to get use out of it over summet.  Sometimes feel Ive seen more of the world than home!  Mum and I used to just pop on train to different places years ago, but it so expensive now.  

Hope you have a lovily weekend ladies

Ayah xxx


----------



## Harper14

Bailey I don't know how I've missed it but I've just seen your having twins - congratulations how exciting xx


----------



## Tiffanymi

Galileo congrats on the twins! I too may have missed it.


----------



## bailey434

Thanks ladies still getting my head around it and hoping they stay with me 
xx


----------



## Tiffanymi

Been a very hard weekend - kids party where I was the only one by far with no kids and lots of conversations where I wanted to melt away into the ground. Hoping next week will bring renewed positivity and energy.


----------



## ayah

Tiff that must be so hard.  Especially so close after last bfn.    you are a strong and caring woman just to go.    takecare .

Takecare ladies, 

Ayah xxx


----------



## Teeinparis

Do you ladies think an endometrial scratch is a good idea and helped your positive outcomes?

Also, I am finding it hard to eat completely clean.  Have you ladies cut out all crap and sugar?

Tina


----------



## Harper14

Tee - I'm struggling I've cut out caffeine and wine but diet is still not where I need it to be I've ate loads of carbs and chocolate this weekend (substitute for wine) been shopping today and got lots of fruit etc so hope this week I'm better

I also figured I followed it by the book last time, no caffeine, alcohol, chocolate ate loads of protein & it didn't work so this time I'm going to be a little more relaxed 

Re - endo scratch I've only read good things and it's low cost so think it's worth a try 

X


----------



## bailey434

Tee I would recommend it & pudding had it too this time around. Like Harper said it's low cost compared to other options, is quick & no additional risks. Also is meant to last for a couple of months in benefit terms. Not painful just a bit weird/uncomfortable feeling but literally only takes less than a minute.
xx


----------



## Teeinparis

When can I do the endo scratch....period can be from now onward....not sure when or if I have ovulated....might be now actually.


----------



## Harper14

I was told it's most effective anytime in last two weeks of cycle I'm having mine done day 21 and then straight onto treatment 

Does your clinic offer it?

X


----------



## bailey434

I had mine on day 20 then started down regging the next day. I think they say between day 16-21 is optimum
xx


----------



## Stacey84

Hi All, 

I posted on the negative buddies thread after my first failed IVF attempt at the start of the year, and have since had a failed FET, so I'm back   We were told we had slim chances of the FET working as only 3 cells of the embie survived the thaw. But as everyone says to think positive I did, and convinced myself that it had worked, but it didn't. I am now just waiting on my follow up appointment, which last time took 9 weeks! This time I will be chasing them before then. I really want to get another fresh cycle in before October so fingers crossed I can start again soon.

I'll need to read back through the last few pages to see where everyone is. I know some of you are doing well from another thread but will try and catch up

xx


----------



## Tiffanymi

Thanks for the support ayah xx

Stacey sorry to hear you are back on bfn terms. Hoping you are able to get a few answers before your next one and are able to gain some strength and positivity. I too have just had bfn and it's getting harder to bounce back but I know that hope is all we have and one day it will happen....we have to believe it. 

Hi everyone else, hope you all well

I am going scan tomorrow and then predicted FET next week if all is ok. I'm also rechecking with doctor if it's too soon and also implantation issues as he is convinced it's the donor egg chromosomes. He says we can't test now as FET and we may loose. Either way. Hoping that things go well this time.


----------



## Tiggyxx

Hi everyone, how are you all? Really good I hope x

Welcome Stacey, I'm so sorry to hear about your negative cycle  how are you feeling? I really hope you're able to have a much quicker follow up appointment this time hun and that you'll be able to get going asap on your fresh cycle, really hope it all goes so smoothly for you x

Hiya Tiff, just wanted to send you loads of good luck for your scan tomorrow and to say I'll be thinking of you so much! I really hope everything looks perfect and you can definitely go ahead with your frozen transfer next week  x

We're off for our follow up appointment in the morning and I'm super nervous, I've made a big list but wondered if you'd mind me running my bullet points by you girls? I'm such a wally having bullet points but they make me feel better 
I was hoping to mention/ask:
-why only 4 out of 12 eggs fertilised
-why I spotted from 9dp3dt and bled heavily from 11dp3dt and whether this could be due to low progesterone
-whether we should have any immune tests done (due to previous miscarriages) as recommended by you lovely ladies
-wait time for FET
-quality of our frostie

Do you think there's anything I've missed out? Thank you all millions for you help xx

Sending lots of love to everyone x


----------



## Harper14

tiggy - did you send your details to serum? they never treated me but when i contacted with regards to hidden c they came back to me with a wealth of information which my clinic has never mentioned - e.g. endo and link with higher nk cell and also told me about supplements that can help - its definitely worth getting in contact with them as well as your consultant thats what I have done and with the help of you ladies i have a plan.

I'm sure lots of other questions will come up when you are there but make sure you ask the ones you really need to know as I totally forgot to ask some and then kicked myself

good luck and i hope you get some answers and a plan x


----------



## Tiffanymi

Twiggy thanks for the wishes I appreciate it. Don't worry I have done lists galore for my doctor. And mine go to 20 questions sometimes. Lol. You need to get as much closure as you can for next cycle. Hope you get the answers you need. I would perhaps just ask if it is an egg problem or other and perhaps what further tests you can have like thyroid, hysterectopy, blood clotting, etc. But the questions cover everything you need. Wee yours day 5 transfer?

All the best let us know X


----------



## Tiggyxx

Thank you both so much for your advice, you're so helpful and I'm sooo grateful! I will definitely send my details to Serum Harper, thank you so much  I was wondering if my clinic would 'mind' me contacting Serum but I've become a bit bolder after chatting to hubby and decided we've just got to go for it haven't we as we've got to know we've done everything possible! Thank you so much for your advice, I'm definitely going to email Serum tomorrow  xx where are you in your cycles at the moment Harper? Massive hugs x

Hehe thank you Tiff, you've made me feel so much better about my long list! Thank you so much for your advice, that's such a good idea to ask about egg quality and the extra testing, I've jotted them down, thanks so much x Aw no I had a 3-day transfer of a 10-cell embie, we had 4 on day 3 and the 10-cell looked the best, they tried to keep our other embies going and we were lucky enough to have one 6-day blast frozen, which we're so hopeful to try soon x thank you again and wishing you so much luck for your frozen transfer! xx

Lots of love to you both, please keep me updated with how you are doing x


----------



## Sunny12

I thought I'd bookmarked the new thread and everyone was just quiet!!!  

Hope everyone us doing ok, got my scan 10:15am tomorrow and petrified!!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Tiffanymi

Twiggy good luck for tomorrow

Sunny all the best hope everything is ok and your mind at ease


----------



## Teeinparis

Good luck Twiggy and Sunny for today.  

My husband and I did some research on the scratch yesterday (bank holiday) - so I called the Lister and now have a train at 11 today and an appt tonight at 4 and plane back at 730 this evening.  We managed to use a free train fair and points so the trip cost us 17.50, plus with the cost of the procedure.  I think although no much easier better than doing it here.  

Overall - I read the research we talked about it and he said they try to do a similar principle with immune stimulations for fighting cancer and said he can see the rational.  So I thought it was good he wasn't just humouring me.  

As for the progesterone supplementation - my FE said he would do a blood test around EC or ET and if my numbers low would give me the injections which makes sense.  

So now for some morning yoga and circuits before heading in a bath and off to London for the afternoon.  

Laura84 (if I remember the name) - sorry for your BFN - Bailey and Pud have had some success over the last month as did Sunny.  I would suggest you read the information from Agate on immunes as that has helped them.    I have done my immune testings at the Lister and through my GP.  I have also seen an endocrinologist in regards to thyroid etc and while there he put me on metformin for insulin resistance.  My FE in France seems to think all the tests are fine but the Lister and my endo thought differently so you have to be persistent.  Also the doc in Australia who gets amazing results didn't believe in the immunes and didn't ask for the other stuff but who knows.  They look at my case quite clear as male but something else is going on as the 2nd time we had 3 good quality transfers and nothing.


----------



## Teeinparis

Sorry the last bit was for stacey84 - I couldn't go back and check your name while typing.


----------



## bailey434

Hope all goes well today for the scans Sunny & Tiff and well done on organising the scratch so quickly Tee, very impressed, good luck!  
xx


----------



## Sunny12

Teeninparis - great work!! I had scratch for all my Lister cycles. Does not really hurt and I think worth it! Xxx

Sat at work just waiting to leave for scan. Tears prickling for some reason! Xxxx


----------



## Teeinparis

Fingers crossed Sunny!


----------



## Pudding34

Wow I've missed a lot in the last couple of days!

Sunny good luck this morning, it so nerve wracking, just try to stay calm! Looking forward to hearing it all went well later!

Stacey, sorry that you are back here but glad you posted, forgive me if I have already asked  this but have you done immune testing yet?

Tiff it's great that you can do the FET so soon, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Twiggy I worried about mixing and matching my treatment with NHS and private especially Serum as docs over here frown a bit on the hidden infections testing, but I realised it's our life and I don't care what anybody else thinks, I kind of became the  foreman of my baby project directing and coordinating all the docs and clinics! I used four in total including my NHS clinic so it does become kind of confusing but please don't worry about what people think, it really doesn't,after in the scheme of things!

Tee, good luck with the Lister!

Love to you all!

Pudding
X


----------



## Harper14

Sunny good luck today

Tee - good luck I'm so impressed how quick you were able to organise the scratch - let me know how you get on as I'm book for next week - eek I'm strangely looking forward to it as it feels like I'm doing another positive thing 

Pudding how you feeling now - when is your next scan?

X


----------



## Teeinparis

Yer, the best thing about moving to France and having semi private care as I have learned how to get things done quickly if I need to.  Sometimes a cost but always a way.  

Tee


----------



## Sunny12

One baby, strong heart beat, in the right place and right size so so so happy xxxxx


----------



## Harper14

Sunny congratulations that's wonderful news you must be so pleased and gives all is ladies hope.

I hope you can now relax and enjoy your pregnancy xx


----------



## Teeinparis

Pud - how was NI?  Also, did you have the scan there?  How did you make out?


----------



## bailey434

Congratulations Sunny, brilliant news!  
x


----------



## Pudding34

Congrats Sunny that's great news, so happy for you!

Tee the scan in Belfast isn't till Sat they couldn't fit me in till then, the wait feels like forever!

Pudding
X


----------



## Tiffanymi

Thanks all for wishes

Tee how was scratch? I am getting prontogest injections. They say injections much stronger although they suck!!

Sunny, happy all ok and well X

I went to scan today. Renewed hope and positivity after having a heart to heart with my doctor. Feel much more positive to go into another. Doing my first FET ever. I always did fresh and always paid full price. Never knew this was so cheap compared to how much I have been spending each cycle!! Transfer early next week. So hoping for a miracle in this cycle. First things first...I need them to thaw and still survive   

Ps I know I am crazy for doing one so quick but donor eggs isn't harsh on body as nit as much meds,..only in the mind!!

Night all!!


----------



## Teeinparis

Hi

I found the scratch much worse than I thought.  Something to do with the speculum I think.  Very little bleeding though.  Which I was expecting some so that was good.  

TIFF you need to ask Puds about the injections as she is on them or was on them.  That is the SA brand of gestone.


----------



## Pudding34

Hey Tiff, I'm on gestone is that the same as pronto gets in SA?

The injections aren't nice but not as bad as I had feared!

Tips I was given by other FFers were to warm the vials up to my body temp before the injection and use an ice pack to numb the area first, you get used to it after a while although the bruising can be a bit uncomfortable from time to time!

Pudding
X


----------



## Teeinparis

Bailey, Puds and Harper -  how long or did you spot after your endometrial scratch.  Thanks
Tee


----------



## Pudding34

I had a little for the day and the day after the scratch and then it cleared up till my AF started a week later!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Hi Tee
I didn't get any with mine, just some cramping for about 2 hours. But I know that quite a few people do get spotting cramping and I was told to expect it. Have you got it bad then?
xx


----------



## Teeinparis

Hi Bailey, 

How you feeling? 

Not bad but unsure if start of aunt flow or from the procedure.  Hoping I didn't do it too close to my cycle to be effective. 

Tina


----------



## Pudding34

As long as it was before your AF this month it will be fine!

Everybody is different so don't worry if you spot more or less than others!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Tee don't worry I thought that too but they like it to be close for best effect. It hopefully just feels like AF is coming. I'm ok thanks, quite tired but have just been to get my haircut as a treat which has perked me up a bit.

Sorry I can't remember if you're doing FET off the top of my head & on phone so can't scroll back easily, do you have to go on many drugs if so?
xx


----------



## Teeinparis

Unfortunately this is my 3rd fresh and fourth transfer.  Now on metformin, thyroxine, prednisone after transfer and baby aspirin.  So yup quite a bit different.


----------



## Tiffanymi

Good luck T...nice to try a totally different angle. Hope everyone is well. X


----------



## Stacey84

Thanks for the welcome back ladies.

Tee, I don't have periods naturally, so was taking HRT but on the day of my scratch they told me to stop taking it and I should have a period about 7-10 days later. I bled for a little on the day on the scratch and the following 4 days after the scratch and never did get a period after it, so I thought that the bleeding I had after the scratch was a period as it was heavy enough to be one, but my clinic didn't seem to think it was so I'm not sure. I think everyone reacts differently, and probably depends on how the procedure itself went. I found it quite painful and was glad it was a quick procedure!

Pudding, I haven't looked into immune testing yet, is this something my clinic is likely to offer, or is this something only places like Serum do? 

I'm continuing with the folic acid with vit D, and got DH taking a men's multivitamin, trying to eat fairly healthily in the hope I can lose a bit more weight for next cycle. Drinking mostly decaf hot drinks, and rarely having alcohol - what else can I do?

I'm hoping FET goes well for you next week Tiff

xx


----------



## Pudding34

Stacey 

I had my immunes testing done at the Lister Clinic in London,  I think other clinics do them too but don't think you can get them on NHS.

I'm also being treated empirically with some of my drugs even though the tests came back negative on some things as the science behind why they actually work isn't really known!

Serum do the hidden infections testing which could be good just to rule out things and give you peace of mind.

Have you considered Proxeed for DH it's a supplement powder that you dissolve and came highly recommended to us by the Lister.

I could bore you silly with more info and if you want me to let me know!

Big hugs Hun!

Pudding
X


----------



## Stacey84

Pudding any info you can give me would be great. I've read so much stuff on here and try to google things but find it all a bit overwhelming and confusing!

I've had a quick look on the Serum website - do you just email them and ask for the test?

xx


----------



## Harper14

hey ladies 

tee - how are you feeling now agh I'm dreading tuesday now if it hurts although i do have quite a high pain threshold (I hope) ill let you know how i get on.

tiff - good luck with the FET my clinic have said some woman just don't respond as well to fresh and FET is much kinder on you - if this doesn't work for us then its FET next as like you say its so much cheaper - wishing you the best of luck (when do you get going with it - sorry I am on my phone and can't see)

pudding & bailey hope you are both enjoying pregnancy so far

AFM - 7 days of the tablets for ureplasma they make me feel hungry all the time I wake up in the middle of the night taste of metal (actually finding it worse than treatment haha) 18 days to go!! keep laughing every time I look in the cupboard with all the drugs (clexane, steroids, omega 3, antibiotics, resveratol, aspirin etc and this is before I get all the drugs from clinic it looks like lloyds pharmacy.

can I ask my clinic doesn't think there is an issue with progesterone (i bled day 10 after transfer with day 5 blast but their OTD is 18 days after EC I wanted to ask for the progesterone injections following the success of you guys but they are reluctant can i ask for a blood test for levels and would they show if there was a prob with progesterone and if so when would be the best time to test? hope that question makes sense

hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Tiffanymi

Hi all

Stacey have you tested thyroid? And have you done hysterectopy. My hysterectopy found that I had an open space where I would miscarry no matter what. They closed it before my cycles. 

Harper thanks I am transferring next tues. Hopefully if all thawing goes well 2 embies. The bleeding doesn't sound right. Injections are much more effective. Do you know why your doc is against it? I am not sure of the tests but there are tests you can do to monitor levels. When are you cycling?

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## Teeinparis

Harper - you will be fine with the scratch.  I am a wuss.

As for the progesterone injections my doc will do a blood test around the time and perscribe them if I need them.  

Not sure about the claxane for me as all the cloaking tests have come back good.  The progesterone is because I am borderline.  

Metformin as the endo thinks I am insulin resistant/pco and thyroxine as my thyroid levels have gone up.  And no longer under the threshold.  

My endo said he will get me pregnant as he has a good nose for these things . Imagine said by a French man trying to rush you out as he is running an hour late at 8 PM and still spending 20 mins per patient min.


----------



## bailey434

Tee that last comment really made me giggle  
xx


----------



## Tiggyxx

Hello lovely ladies, how are you?

Thank you so much for your amazing advice, I don't know what is do without you all here!

Hi Pudding, how's your lovely little bean? I hope your next scan goes so well hun, I've really been thinking of you x

Tee, I'm so glad your scratch went well although sorry to hear it was a bit painful x so hopeful for your bfp! x

Bailey, how are you? So glad you enjoyed a nice treat and got your hair cut! Hope you're really enjoying your pregnancy so far x

I'm so sorry I'm on my phone so can't scroll back very well but I'm thinking of you all and reading along, I'm so grateful for all your support x biggest hugs  x


----------



## Pudding34

Stacey

So info on further testing including immune testing!

Tests for DH
1. Karotyping for abnormal chromosomes,  abnormal chromosomes can create abnormal embryos and abnormal embryos won't continue.

Tests on you
2.  Thyroid function test as even a small fluctuation could cause a problem which can be altered with steroids.

3.  Blood clotting tests to see if your blood is clotting normally as if it isn't it can prevent implantation completing. Despite my test coming back all clear I was treated empirically with claxane and aspirin as they really aren't sure how this helps and if nothing else it helps the lining to be fed and get all plump and nice!

4. Natural killer cell testing, if these are elevated or especially toxic the immune system will prevent implantation completing this is also treated with steroid therapy. There are a number of different therapies for this and so when they test for the cells they also test for the best therapy, to do so they take a lot of blood, they took about 12 vials from me so just be aware you may feel a bit woozy after and make sure you eat beforehand, I didn't and was quite faint!

5. Progesterone, if you have bled early on fresh cycles you may be deficient in progesterone and this can be tested and treated with additional progesterone tone injections called gestone. I also use the pessaries but my private consultant thinks I don't metabolise them properly. The injections aren't as bad as you read on here as long as you prepare for them and if you need them let me know and I will share my tips with you!

If all of the above come back normal there is a hysteroscopy, internal camera, to see if there is damage or a polyp that could be causing an issue.

An endometrial scratch can be carried out prior to the cycle to get the lining to fully regenerate and be in the best condition it can be in.

Hidden infections testing can be done with Serum, if you just email them they will contact you with a whole load of info and instructions, you send off a sample of your AF blood and they email you the results and you can do a phone consult and they can give you a prescription. If you need antibiotics you can either preach your GP to see of they will give you a uk prescription or if they won't, as many docs over here either don't know enough about it or don't believe in hidden infections testing, you can have the serum prescription sent straight to www.fertility2u.com and they will deliver to you. I've used them a few times now amd  they have been great every time!

I hope some of this helps babe!

If you have any other questions just let me know!

Pudding
X


----------



## Stacey84

Wow, thanks for the info Pudding, thanks for taking the time to write it all down. I've copied it into a Word doc so I can save it and have a proper read.

I did bleed early on my fresh cycle but not one my FET. I was on the same dose of cyclogest each time but I lost about 10-12 pounds before my FET so wondered if this made a difference - as in the does wasn't enough for my heavier weight, don't even know if weight makes any difference or not. 

I obviously have an issue with implantation so will be asking the Dr about that at my follow up.

Tiff, I've not had a hysterescopy but I did have a hysterosalpingogram (HSG) so not sure if that is a similar thing?
I've had a thyroid problem for years and have been taking thyroxine for it. They actually upped my dose from 100mg to 125mg at the start of the year when I had my first cycle.

Harper, I found the scratch painful but it was a lot quicker than I expected it to be and was able to drive myself home afterwards (although think the next time I will take someone with me to drive me home).

I hope everyone has had a good day

xx


----------



## ayah

Hi ladies, 

Sorry been having internet issues.  Was being rather selective what pages I could veiw then stopped compketely.  Hope it lets me post.

Sunny congratulations!  So amazing to see that little heart beat.

Pudding and Bailey hope all going well for you both.

Tee, hope the scratch works for you and you ok noe.

Tiff cant remeber where you are, but its not long till FET is it?  Hope this is it.

Stacey, Harper, Tiggs, all best for you ladies.  Cant remember who was where now!  So humid my mind has turned off.

All best all you lovlies.

One more week then on AL.  Cant wait,  too hot to do anything.

Ayah xxx


----------



## Pudding34

*Stacey* you are very welcome Hun, if you do have any other questions that I didn't cover please don't be afraid to ask and I will help if I know the answers, of course any info I give you must be checked with your docs as I can only tell you what I have been told in reference to me, I didn't bleed early on my FET either but I was on Progynova which stops you from bleeding, of you were on this too that might explain it!

I've been reading a lot in the paper recently about women who are getting pregnant naturally but suffering MC and then being treated with extra progesterone so I think there is def something in it!

I was told weight doesn't effect the dosages of your drugs but just your chances of success! I lost about 10 kgs before this recent cycle and I feel much better for it, my weight dropped again on 2ww and is now just creeping back up!

*Tee* I love your docs commitment it's nice to have a positive attitude from our healthcare professionals!

*Tiggy *im doing okay thanks sweetie! I had a lovely nap this afternoon but still feel exhausted!

Love to all you ladies!

Pudding
X


----------



## Tiffanymi

Hi all 

Just wanted to wish you a good weekend!! TGIF.


----------



## Sunny12

You too Tiffany!!!!! Xxx


----------



## Teeinparis

Frustrated no AF yet....last two months been reall late.  Month I did my hystography though bang on time wtf?


----------



## Tiffanymi

Hope it comes soon T. I know it's frustrating. 

Hope everyone ok. 

I have more positivity today and am starting to gain good hope ....Preying this is my cycle and am feeling much better again. Counting the days til Tuesday. Hope thaw will be ok


----------



## ayah

Tiff I'll wish you all the best now for Tuesday, incase my internet goes doen again!  

Tee hope AF arrives soon.  It never does what we want!  

Best wishes to you all

Ayah xxx


----------



## Teeinparis

My husbands last two sperm tests have just been crap - 900,000 and 600,000 respectively.  I just can't figure it out.  They weren't great to start but....2.5 and 4.4 million are much better....wtf?

Just a bit upset.  No AF.


----------



## Pudding34

Tee

Have you tried your DH on proxeed?

It didn't improve my DHs count per se but we did create much better embryos this time, and don't they always say "it only takes one!"

I also saw a link on here to some fancy new pants that have a cooling system in them called Snowballs! Might be worth a look if you think your DH would wear them I know mine would say "no way!" But then he a aid that about a lot of things that he know does when we first started in the ivf road!

In regards to AF a watched panty never .....................damn I can't think of an analogy, ah well you know what I mean, put on your best knickers the old cow will turn up then!

We had a private scan yesterday all seems to be well but I will only rest once I know heart rate has increased which they couldn't tell me as it was abdominal and not internal!

We went out with DHs old mates last night and sat outside, lots of smokers around although DH was careful to keep his smoker friends away from me, my sense of smell is so heightened though that it felt I was wrapped up it it and I got super paranoid about it, need to calm down more I think!

Pretty sure at least one if the girls last night guessed why I wasn't drinking, I had to make a conscious effort not to touch my stomach I was so aware of it!

Pudding
X


----------



## Harper14

Pudding glad the scan went well did they not tell you anything to reassure you? When is your next scan? Also heightened smell is a good sign!! When I was pregnant I couldn't stand the smell of dominos and that has stuck with me (not a bad thing to not want ha ha)

TIFF - glad you are feeling more positive I have a feeling this could be your time stick with the PMA!! Good luck for Tuesday 

Tee - is your dh on wellman conception vitamins? It dramatically improved my dh count? Also no hot baths, tight pants etc there also lots of supplements that could help but I'm not familiar with which ones. Try not to stress are you having icsi? I th regards to af it always happens to me and I know it's my head that's delaying it because you can guarantee if I do a preg test and see bfn it almost immediately arrives this is now my way of bringing it on - works everytime for me!

Afm - nothing to report been really busy with work so not had a chance to think about Ttc (for once) thankfully the antibiotics don't make me feel sick only have 2 weeks left yay!! Scratch on Tuesday and then northisterone starts but we have holiday the next day so I'm hoping that will keep me really preoccupied. I'm trying my hardest to eat well I've cut all caffeine out had no wine this week!! I'm also very excited to get started it feel totally prepared for this cycle and promised myself not to stress out about every little thing like last time (famous last words) 

Hope everyone else is well

X


----------



## Pudding34

*Harper* it was reassuring a bit as we have seen a growth rate if approx 1mm per day since the last scan but I need to know the heart rate has caught op before I can begin to properly relax! If that ever happens!

Pudding
X


----------



## Teeinparis

Hi. 

He's been taking heaps.  He even just finished a 20 day course of antibiotics and taking proceed.  Before that some other vitamins from Australia.  He goes for Accu has been on Chinese meds.  etc.  

AF - I have no idea.  Could be stress, but don't know....

Weird. 

Tee


----------



## Stacey84

Hi All, 

I was on progynova this time Pudding so that will explain why I didn't bleed early. Glad you were able to get a scan while away, when is your next one?

Tee, have you tried parsley tea? I've heard others on here mentioning it to try and bring on AF so might be worth a try? Maybe try a relaxation CD too if you're feeling stressed, it might just help a little. I hope it comes soon.

Can I ask why you are on antibiotics Harper or is it non related to this? Good luck for the scratch, you'll be fine. It's so hard trying to eat well all the time isn't it? I slipped a little this weekend but figure I deserve one bad weekend. I'm hoping to lose a little more weight before my next cycle.

Good luck for Tuesday also Tiff, fingers crossed it's a good thaw, how many frosties do you have?

Hi Ayah, hope you are doing well.

Hi to anyone else I've missed, hope you've all had a good weekend

xx


----------



## Harper14

Stacey - I done the serum hidden c test which showed positive for ureplasma so both me and dh have 25 day course of antibiotics. It's quite a controversial topic as to whether this will help or has indeed been part if the reason for secondary I fertility but for 200 it was worth doing if anything for peace of mind. 

Pudding - when is the next scan?

Tee - sounds like your doing all you can and probably is stress why af is late as hard as it is but if you try to not think about it then it will arrive (easier said than done)

I'm not really worried about the scratch but I was wondering will I feel up to going for a meal with dh after or will I have to go home and rest?

X


----------



## Teeinparis

Harper - you will be fine post scratch, I took the tube to heathrow, hard dinner then grabbed a plane home to Paris

Afm -  yea I think the ovulation monitor stresses me.  It doesn't seem to work.  Then I had some spotting mid cycle then some vaginal irritation - combined with the thyroid and metformin... 

Have done the parsley tea with no luck.  Just surprised.  The more I try to relax the more I seem to stress.


----------



## Pudding34

*Stacey* yeah the progynova would have prevented a bleed so def ask them at your follow up about additional progesterone support next time!

*Stacey and Harper *our next scan at our clinic is on Tuesday, keeping my fingers crossed for more growth and a faster heartbeat so I can really try and relax and enjoy my pregnancy! Although I will probably just find something else to stress over, a little bit of knowledge is a dangerous thing! And I have lots of little bits of knowledge now!

Pudding
X


----------



## Tiffanymi

Hi all

Thanks for the wishes for Tuesday. 

T I'm sorry to hear about dh sperm. I know it's frustrating and disappointing esp since you have done so much for this cycle already. What does this mean for your cycle?

Ayah not long left til the delivery!

Pudding glad all is ok. Hope it still continues. 

Harper good luck for scratch. Let us know how it goes. You are doing it same day as my transfer so I will be thinking of you lol. Hope the anti bionics work. 

Stacey I have 4 frosties and am thawing 2. Eeeekkkk so scared. Other all 5 day blastocysts and good quality but as per my last cycle not always matter. 

AFM bring Tuesday on!! One step at a time. First step - thawing and keeping 2 to transfer. 

Have a good week!!


----------



## Pudding34

*Tiff* I've been thinking abut you a lot this week and I will be rooting for you on Tuesday and during your 2ww 

Pudding
X


----------



## Tiffanymi

Tx pudding


----------



## Stacey84

Good luck tomorrow Harper/Tiff/Pudding for scratch/transfer/scan

xx


----------



## bailey434

Tuesday is obviously THE day this week, hope it all goes well for all the different procedures ladies  
xx


----------



## Harper14

Thanks ladies - I'll keep you posted

TIFF & pudding good luck xxx


----------



## Tiffanymi

Harper and pudding good luck!!!

Hope tomorrow is a good day all round.


----------



## Tiffanymi

Ps I just went to a gold member on my profile. What does that mean ;( can't be good I have been hanging around so long with no BFP?


----------



## Pudding34

Thanks for the good wishes for tomorrow Ladies!

Good luck Harper with the scratch hope it goes well!

Tiff, becoming a gold member just means your amazingness is being recognised by your fellow FFers!   I'll be thinking of you tomorrow,hope the transfer goes well!

Pudding
X


----------



## Sunny12

Tiffany - all good luck for your Thaw, I hope everything goes well xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ayah

Big day today for the IFers!  Tiff all best for transfer, hooe your frozies bith make it and stick firm.  Harper all best for scratch, hope it works for you.  Puddingvhere to your little pud growing stronge.

Hugs to all you ladies.  Praying that its a good day for all

Ayah xxx


----------



## Teeinparis

Hi guys -  apparently today is golden as my period has arrived?

Did you guys do your baseline scan on day 1?  I have never had to do one before.  

Tee


----------



## Tiffanymi

2 transferred. Sitting at clinic for 20 minutes. My cervics was a bit behind and transfer quite sore but ok. So happy I have 2. He said they look like text book embryos but he said that last time too...hoping for my BFP. 

Harper pudding how did yours go


----------



## Sunny12

Tiffany - Brilliant news 2 good ones.  Hope 2ww is good to you    

Harper and Pudding - hope all is ok xxxxxx


----------



## Harper14

Yay tee glad it's arrived things can start moving for you

TIFF amazing news on 2 being transferred try relaxing and think positive thoughts

Pudding how was scan?

Well I've had scratch this morning omg it was so sore, I have what I thought was a high pain threshold but I have a retroverted uterus so it was more difficult to do and it hurt but then the pain was over I feel fine now. I'm getting worried about this uterus issue as this is the reason I had difficult transfer last time I'm hoping this isn't my problem 

X


----------



## Pudding34

Scan went really well!

Heart rate if 161bpm and Flash (that's what we call him/her) now measures 12.4mm!

I was so happy I burst into tears and hugged the nurse afterwards!

I'm so happy right now but not sure it's really sunk in!

Harper, I hope the soreness passes, I'm betting your pain threshold is pretty high we go through a lot that other women wouldn't even countenance, I was talking to one of my friends who has a little girl and I was explaining about internal scanning and how often we have to do it during the cycle let alone now and she was truly horrified!

Tiff, great news Hun, put those feet up and chilax out! I'm rooting for you Hun and if good wishes count for anything this will def be your turn you have so many coming to you!

Love to you all!

Pudding
X


----------



## Sunny12

*Pudding -* fab news!! Go jumping Jack Flash!!! Still internal scan then? I have one at 9 weeks and was wondering when they go to external xxxx

*Harper* - You are right in that at least with a scratch it is temporary pain and is over when it is done. I am sure now they know your lay out all will be fine xxxxxxx


----------



## bailey434

Good news all round then fantastic  

Tiff get those feet up & a funny dvd on now then 

Harper hope the discomfort passes quickly for you.

Pudding each time you put 'Flash' in my head I go 'ah-ahhh'   showing my age there too! Haha  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Snap I think that's part of why I like the nickname!

Pudding
X


----------



## Tiffanymi

Thanks for all your support and wishes

Pudding so glad all ok. Now you can breathe again!!!!

Harper sounds painful but glad it's done. I had a painful transfer so can't imagine what you go through. 

T glad your period has come. I usually scan day 3

Everyone else hope you had a good day.


----------



## Teeinparis

TIFF - do you start stimming the same day?


----------



## Tiffanymi

Tee yes I did.


----------



## Tiffanymi

Just a question. If my OTD is 10 days after a FET of a 5 day transfer, when is the earliest I can HPT. Got the POAS bug now.


----------



## Harper14

Yay pudding fab news you must be so pleased 

Well I feel better for an afternoon sat in the garden a little cramps but not to bad start northisterone tomorrow yay!!

This is my protocol can anyone advise if this sounds right as I'm being treated empirically for immunes

Start asprin day of stims
20mg predinisolone from day 5
Clexane from egg transfer and stop asprin just before ec?

I've also read that steroids can counteract the good from the scratch can anyone advise

I'm so excited to begin and also don't have a min to think about it which is lovely I've got to pack for Dubai tonight and then when we get back I start injections straight away - it will be ec before I know it

X


----------



## Harper14

TIFF don't test just enjoy pupo I know easier said than done but I was an addict last time and I'm convinced it stressed me out so this time I'm going to resist until otd I'm hoping it will give me pma

X


----------



## Tiffanymi

You right Harper it does stress you out. But also sometimes prepares you. But not long wait for OTD. I am not sure about your regime. My meds are totally different here!!


----------



## ayah

Wahoo for supper Tuesday!  Congrates everyone, fron Tee and arrival of AF,  scatch for Harper, hope the pain has all gone now, sounds horrid.  Two embies on board for Tiff, hope they stick and here to otd and 7w scan and healthy Flash doing well for Pudding, have you got booking in with mw yet?Have I missed anyone?

Sunny and Bailey hope you are doing well.  When are your next scans and mw booking etc?

Love to all

Ayah xxc


----------



## Stacey84

Sounds like yesterday was a good day all round.

Glad AF arrived Tee. Congrats on being PUPO Tiff. Glad scan went well Pudding, and hope the pain will be worth it for you Harper.

How is everyone else doing?

I need to rant. When I called the clinic on the 4th July with my BFN I was told I would get a follow up appointment in 4-6 weeks, but to call if I hadn't heard in 4 weeks. It's only been (almost) 3 weeks but I called today to see if they could tell me when my appointment would be. The nurse wasn't very helpful and said my notes haven't been reviewed yet and I wouldn't get an appointment til they had been reviewed. She said it could take 6-8 weeks! I just think it's bad that after going through something as heartbreaking as a failed cycle, they make you wait so long. I hate the waiting, I feel like I can't plan anything and my life is on hold coz I'm constantly waiting for something (for an appointment, for a period, for follies to grow, 2ww) and never getting anywhere. I try and stay positive but it's so hard to do some days. After my first failed cycle I had to wait 9 weeks for a follow up, and really don't want to wait that long this time, so I'll be phoning them again in a couple of weeks if I've still not heard. 
Sorry for the downer, just having a low day. Hopefully it will pass.

xx


----------



## Stacey84

Also, the nurse I spoke to mentioned Nothisterone - I've not had this before and wondered how long you need to take it for to get a bleed?


----------



## Harper14

Stacey I'm sorry it's taking so long for a follow up they should always see you as soon as your ready so I totally get you ranting but try not to let it wind you up and just keep calling until you get your appointment if anything this process has taught me is you need to be persistent.

I'm currently on northisterone I started on day 18 of my cycle for ten days then 2-4 after I will have a bleed - if that makes sense

Hope you get some answers soon there is nothing worse than being in limbo

X


----------



## Tiffanymi

Stacey sorry to hear you have to wait again. My first clinic did that and I felt totally disrespected. I decided to change clinics. My current doctor speaks to you the morning you get the bfn straight after blood tests. It makes such a difference. Hope you are able to get some contact soon. Sorry you are so frustrated. It's a terrible feeling.


----------



## Stacey84

I am in limbo Harper and it's so frustrating. I don't have a natural cycle so not sure how nothisterone would work for me, but thanks for sharing your experience. 

Tiff your clinic sounds a lot better, I presume you're private? I still have one nhs shot left so will need to stick with it for now. 

I think what's not helping my mood is that I turn 30 in a few weeks and 2-3 years ago I thought I would be a mum by the time I got to 30. I also had hopes of my last cycle working so I could announce being pregnant at my birthday. So I'm finding it hard to look forward to. I can't even get really drunk to make it better coz trying not to have much alcohol in between cycles. 

Sorry girls for being negative, just feeling sorry for myself.

xx


----------



## Teeinparis

We've all been there Stacey - even Pudding and Bailey and look at them now!  Amazing.  I felt the same for my 35th nearly three months ago - I thought we would have a baby by now after our first cycle and just in time for my husbands 40th! But nope!  

Just the way it is


----------



## Tiffanymi

Stacey me too. I wanted on my 35th to have a baby and even by my 35th that was already too late. But it didn't happen. It's hard. We have to just hope there is a light at the end that's why we do it again and again as we know there is a chance. Sorry you are feeling this way it hurts so much and no one can understand whet we are going through. 

I onky wish I could at least have wine to take me through these times!!!!


----------



## Tiffanymi

Hey guys

When should symptoms start. I know not always get symptoms but when did the BFP guys get theirs ...I'm starting to freak out a little.


----------



## Teeinparis

TIFF - on the flip side I had serious symptoms for all of mine and nothin!


----------



## Sunny12

Tiffany - I would say I have had symptoms from 6weeks, things like sore boobs I have from pesseries so I ignore those. But from maybe 6 1/2 weeks I have had slight nausea where I feel sick hungry, feel better whilst eating but if I eat too much I feel sick again! Other than that I had faint cramps nothing else xxx


----------



## bailey434

Tiff I had AF like cramps/pulling sensation during my 2 ww but if no symptoms that doesn't mean it's a negative either, that's the horrible thing about treatment that there are  no definite things either way to let you know what's going on in there. Very frustrating! Hang in there!  
xx


----------



## Tiffanymi

Thanks guys. I guess when you have had no symptoms all cycles you want yo feel something different. 

Still not loosing hope. OTD Friday. This time it has gone very quick.


----------



## Stacey84

I hope everyone has had a good weekend, I've managed to enjoy some sunshine  

Tiff, How are you getting on? Not long to go now. Do you think you will test early? The 2ww is so frustrating but after I bled early on my first cycle, with my second one I wanted to hang onto that hope for as long as I could so waited til my OTD. I have everything crossed for you that this will be your time. I hope the next few days pass quickly for you and you get the positive you deserve on Friday.

How is everyone else? 

Later in the week I am meeting a couple of friends, one of whom is PG and at the same stage I would have been at if cycle #1 had worked so not sure how I'm going to feel. I've only seen her 3 times since finding out she was PG and they were all before failed cycle #2. I think we are both a bit nervous about seeing each other, but we've been friends for about 18 years and I know she will be careful about what she says and not flaunt her pregnancy.
I have another PG friend who wants to see me too, who I've not see since she announced she was PG (we don't normally see each other that often anyway) but another friend told me she really wants to see me and has been researching what I'm going through and how to speak to me (not really sure what that means?!) so I feel a bit bad that I haven't seen her but she is PG with her 3rd and has said a couple of things to upset me in the past so I've kinda been avoiding her. I know she doesn't intentionally say things to upset me but I just don't feel she understands. I feel bad now knowing that she has been putting effort into trying to find out about the whole thing but I just know I will get upset. Mind you, I'm overly emotional anyway so maybe it would be good to talk to her and just get it all out.

Sorry, this was supposed to be a short post!

Other than Tiff's OTD, is there any other major things happening this week? Sorry if I have forgotten anything

xx


----------



## Tiffanymi

Hi Stacey. Think I am waiting for Friday for OTD. Just to be safe as it was a quick wait. I may cave in and do it the day before but not much time. And my gut says it didn't work again so will be better getting it in the Friday I think. 

Stacey good luck with meeting your friends. It will be hard but it seems your friends are trying to be as respectful as they can and even if hurtful, trying to help. It's good yo have those good friends. But I know it will be hard for you to be around with pg and pg talk. Hope you had a better weekend. 

Have a good week everyone else X


----------



## Teeinparis

Hey all - 

Stacey you have to do what feels right to you about seeing friends.  True friends will give you the time.  

AFM - stimming away.  Got my weight to the lowest in like 9 years.  Got new glasses and walking a lot!  Having a bit of fertile cum so going to call to ask if the Tuesday scan is still good as not on the meds that stop the ovulation yet.  

Tee


----------



## Tiffanymi

Well done on the weight T!!!!


----------



## Stacey84

Well done on the weight loss Tee, it's not easy is it? I lost almost a stone between my first and second cycle. I want to lose another wee bit before my next one but seem to be at a sticking point. I just need to really push myself and get back into it.
Hope everyone is having a good week.

xx


----------



## Tiffanymi

Hi all

Hope you well

T hope you feeling ok on meds. 


Petrified of OTD Friday......


----------



## Stacey84

Not long to go now Tiff, are you going to test tomorrow? I really hope this is your time  

Sorry, just a short post as need to go to work!

Hope everyone else is doing good too.

xx


----------



## Teeinparis

Hi all

Was a bit of a day yesterday....my tsh hasn't come down enough yet so waiting to hear - on first scan have three follies on each side which I thought was low but just first scan.  

Other than that couldn't sleep last night - the heat!  

Tee


----------



## Pudding34

Tee, As you say it was only the first scan! Fingers crossed more develop soon!

Tiff, I've been sending you good thoughts all week and I will be rooting for a BFP for you tomorrow!

Pudding
X


----------



## Teeinparis

TIFF - I have a good feeling!  Are you waiting until the beta hcg?  

My husband does not like the poas and this time I won't on threat of death!  

The first time I also had a false positive!  It was crushing!


----------



## Tiffanymi

Hi all

Thanks so much for the thoughts. 

T I hope things go ok next scan. I know each step is so hard but hoping your next scan will have some positive news. 

AFM OTd Friday but have unexpected work conference Friday so need to test and run with dh talking to doctor and getting results. Thursday may to Poas will decide. I still have no signs and symptoms which has made me nuts and down but I decided that I can't let this ivf break me anymore. I feel more positive today. Not regarding this cycle but just life. I have to start living it even with ivf. I'm loosing myself. So hoping tomorrow I am surprised if I decide to Poas but I know it's a long shot. 

Thanks again for all support. 

T I'm really wishing for you. Hope hoes follies are strong little fighters.


----------



## Teeinparis

Tiff you are amazing - I wish you could adopt or have some other option to pursue at the same time.  You deserve it!  
I have a good feeling


----------



## Tiffanymi

Thanks so much T. I feel the same about you. Our time will come. 

Thanks for the feeling, I'm going to hand on tight to it


----------



## Sunny12

Tiffany - you are in a great state of mind, you sound so strong!! I hope you are taken by surprise whenever/how ever you get results xxxxxx


----------



## Tiffanymi

BFN HPT. OTD tomorrow but I know it will match. Just trying to remain positive but again.....and again BFN ;(


----------



## Sunny12

Tiffany -


----------



## Pudding34

Tiff I'm so north huni!  

Pudding
X


----------



## Stacey84

I'm so sorry Tiff, I really am. I know nothing I say will make you feel any better, but we're all thinking of you. Sending you lots of  

Take care of yourself

xx


----------



## bailey434

Tiff I'm so sorry was really hoping it was your time this time  
xxxx


----------



## ayah

Tiff I am so so sorry.   

Wish there were words or something I could do to make things better.   

Ayah xxx


----------



## Tiffanymi

Hi

My doctor said he still thinks it's the donor eggs based on odds but we were quite firm that it may not be and can we do further tests. He is sening us to a clinic in another province for immune tests as I take meds but never done them and he wants to do hysterectopy again. I'm tired of this!!!!


----------



## Harper14

Hi tiff 

I'm so sorry I thought this would be your time - life canbe so unfair but you need to stay positive as much as we all needs answers but sometime I don't believe there are any it's luck. Take sometime for yourself have a large glass of wine and plan your next move what ever that may be xxx

Afm no news I'm still in dubai just found wifi to see how tiff got on  finished northisterone just waiting for af then start injections - let the fun begin!! I've been all over the place with my tablets over here the amount im taking I was full expecting to get stopped by security at the airport luckily I made it but there constantly an alarm going off on my phone for another tablet ha ha 

Hope everyone else is ok 

X


----------



## Tiffanymi

Thanks Harper I appreciate it. I hope your goes well and that you are able to enjoy the place in between. Let us know when you start


----------



## Teeinparis

Hi Ladies. 

Hope you are all well.  We head to London tomorrow for bloods and a scan.  I am really hoping it is my last one with EC on Wednesday!  It has been a bit crazy to project manage all of this I have to say.  Cat, trains, place to stay in Oxford and London, then back to Ox, etc etc etc.  Craziness.  

So watching movies in between packing and trying to stay relaxed.  Didn't manage to go for a walk today as just so hot!  Yesterday as well.  The heat is killing me.  The flat is probably worse than outside, but the pollution outside is getting to me!

Enough whinging!  Looking forward to some time in my second home.  Just wish in someways our tenant was out like I thought she would be rather than staying with out neighbour.  May have been fun to stay in our house. 

Tee


----------



## Tiffanymi

Good luck T!!!! I am thinking of you. Hope it goes well. 

I was full of junk food this weekend. The small pleasures of BFN.


----------



## Teeinparis

Harper - how you making out? 

Pudding and Bailey how are the babies coming? 

AFM I trigger tonight so collection Thurs.  I think my numbers are a bit better than expected.  Here's hoping for quality!!!

Tee


----------



## bailey434

Hey Tee

I'm assuming the scan went well if you are on trigger tonight    Will keep everything crossed that the numbers and quality are good!  

I've got my nuchal scan today with the fetal medicine team (because of it being twins). One was measuring 6 days behind last week but they said that the scan machine today is a much more detailed one so hoping for better measurements. I think they are fine as I wasn't 11 weeks until last weekend and so I think one is exactly right and one is a bit ahead but they wouldn't listen to me....it's quite scary how little they know about IVF...they actually asked me if I had had them both put back in at the same time and not a week apart!   

Tiff hope you are hanging in there and enjoyed your junk food. When will you start your immune testing?

Hope everyone else is ok too
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Hi Tee!

Sounds like a hectic few days for you! Hope it's as stress free as possible! I'll beekeeping my fingers and toes crossed for you Hun!

I'm doing okay, wishing my life away for my next scan to know all is okay in there!

Bailey, good luck for your scan today Hun!

Tiff, hope you are okay!

Pudding
X


----------



## Teeinparis

Going in for EC tomorrow am and am petrified.  This is harder this time than the other two/FET.  

Hope all your scans went well.  

Tee


----------



## Harper14

tee - good luck for tomorrow can't believe how quick your cycle has come around I have my fingers crossed

Pudding & bailey hope you are both ok and scans are going well?

AFM - AAHHH still no AF ha ha I stopped northisterone last week but no AF I was in Dubai so I am wondering if the time difference is also having an effect I have been so relaxed and laid back and now I am getting frustrated with the first hurdle here is hoping that I relax once it arrives!! fingers crossed not long. 

Been looking through all my drugs and had a bit of a wobbler that pudding you maybe able to help me with (or anyone who is being treated empirically for immunes) This is my proposed plan on the immunes

day 1 of stimms start aspirin
Day 5 start prednisolne (20mg) until 10 weeks then tapering down to stop by 12 weeks
clexane to start 0.4mg at EC (they also mentioned to stop aspirin EC but I have read different things)

does this sound about right? I just keep thinking really what difference can these drugs do and am I going to cause more harm than good - i guess everyone has these thoughts if they have not been properly diagnosed

x


----------



## Teeinparis

Harper - I was taking baby aspirin and that was delaying ovulation.  If you are on it stop and go back on after period or ec.  

The rest sounds on par with mine - although no cleaner and I started the prednisolone at day 7.  

Tee


----------



## ayah

Tee all best for tomorrow.  Really hope they get some good ones.  All best for results too.  I wont be here but will be thinking of you.

Pudding and Bailey glad alls going well so far.  All best for scan.  Will you be having any private ones?  They so far between its hard not to be just check in on them anytime.

Tiff hope you fairing ok.  My thoughts are with you.

Harper hope your AF arrives really soon.  Take care.

All best everyone

Ayah xxx


----------



## Tiffanymi

Harper hope AF comes and all is ok. Good luck. I know it's frustrating!!

T all the best. Sending you lots of strength and luck

AFM. Been getting migraines and not well but attitude is back and positive. For IVF and work and in general. Getting a bit of the ME factor back in my personality lol.  on anti bio tics for flu. Having hysterectopy next Tuesday to get it over with then locating immune doctor who hasn't replied yet and may be on meds. So next IVF I'll only be in 4 months or so. But honestly actually need the break!!

T big hugs good luck!!!!


----------



## Pudding34

*Harper* your drug regiment sounds really similar to mine only differences are I started pred on first day of Stimms and built it up to the 25 mg dose and I will step my claxane down at 12 weeks.

I was tested for immunes and thrombophillia and both were fine but they gave me the drugs anyway, I didn't have any adverse effects from them, except some nice claxane bruises, so it doesn't matter how they work just that they do!

IVF is such a trial and error exercise it can sometimes feel very haphazard, for me I think I just had to take a deep breath and plough ahead hoping one of the changes we made to this cycle worked, we will never know which element it was or if it was just dumb luck!

Try to relax and let these drugs do what they need to for you! It's frustrating when we don't understand why, believe me I am the ultimate control freak and I hate not knowing why! I always need answers and to understand but when it comes to this we may never know! Once you make your peace with that it feels easier I promise!

Big hug honey! 

*Ayah* I had a private scan on Tuesday, I just couldn't wait for another two and a half weeks! It was amazing we saw so much movements and all! When is your due date, can't be long now?

*Tiff* so glad to hear you have your fighting spirit back babe!  Hope you are feeling better soon!

*Tee* hope all goes well tomorrow babes I'll be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for you!

Love to you all!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Tee good luck today!  Sending you lots of   and  
xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Good luck Tee!!!! Xxxxxxx


----------



## Teeinparis

Thanks guys - tummy is so sore.  Made it through anaesthetic ..... Shocked everyone with 19 eggs....  Hope quality is good.
We're you guys really sore post collection too?


----------



## bailey434

WOW 19!! that's fantastic, well done you!! I'm not surprised you are sore with 19 eggs coming out. I was quite bloated/uncomfortable (I looked about 5/6 months pregnant!), just rest up, get a good film or box set up and keep drinking lots. 

Fingers crossed for good fertilisation rates too
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Tee

That's amazing, well done you!

I was sore after my EC's and like Bailey pretty bloated which doesn't help!

Rest up and take good care of yourself for the next couple of days!

Fingers crossed for excellent fertilisation Hun!

Pudding
X


----------



## Sunny12

*Tee* - 19 is fantastic!!! No wonder you are sore. I was sore for a bit but then just uncomfortable and "aware something had gone on it there"!! Like the others bloating as well       for lab love tonight xxxxx


----------



## bailey434

Sunny 'lab love' really made me giggle   
xx


----------



## Teeinparis

Thanks all


----------



## Tiffanymi

T well done!!!!


----------



## Harper14

Hi Ladies - AF has arrived yay!!! it arrived tonight so day 1 is actually classed as tomorrow so I start stims on saturday - exciting times 

Im so glad its arrived I was worrying that due to the AB and scratch that it had caused havoc with my cycles etc

now let the roller coaster begin hope I am as successful as some of you lucky ladies have been another woman at work announced her pregnancy today (I was actually really happy for her as she has suffered 3 MC) another lady at my dh work also announced her PG this week (I have been dreading this one) as everything about them is so "perfect" and at the xmas party she said she was going to plan a baby on their summer holiday (at the time I smugly thought that won't happen who can be that lucky) turns out she can be hopefully it will be my good news to share soon 

xx


----------



## Pudding34

Harper

Yay, it's the only time we are glad to see the old witch isn't it!

I know what you mean about "perfect" people planning their "perfect lives" it's infuriating isn't it! 

So glad to hear you sounding positive and excited babes, I truly hope that this is your time!

Pudding
X


----------



## Sunny12

Harper - people like that can sod off!!! Xxx. Congrats on AF!!! This us your turn for the good news xxxxx


----------



## Harper14

Thanks guys I hope so too.

Just a quick question in reference to predinisolone it says cut out salt/sugar does that mean no chocolate treats crisps etc? And eat bland protein food?

X


----------



## Pudding34

I wasn't told that but I had cut most sugars and stuff out of my diet anyway!

Pudding
X


----------



## Sunny12

Harper - I was not told that!! I def have been having treats! Not a crazy amount but def having it. All my previous cycles I cut out chocolate, this time I have just not tried to have too many but def not cut it out! Xx


----------



## Tiffanymi

Yay harper!! Glad AF has finally arrived!! 

Good luck.


----------



## Harper14

Thanks ladies I don't actually eat bad but I eat a lot if fruit and that's sugars and I have a Friday treat day which would be nice to still have a bun (my substitute for lack of wine & latte) and then to read I can't even have that  

I'll try and cut as much out as I can and have the odd treat.

Thanks tiff how are you feeling x


----------



## bailey434

Harper I wasn't told that either about pred! I reckon a little treat in moderation is fine. I've been craving salt & vinegar crisps & so have been eating them!


----------



## ayah

Tee fantastic news!  So hope that you got lots to choose from and freeze too.

Pudding I dont blame you!  And so pkease you got to see all that wiggling. Im due 9/9.  4 +5 weeks left.

Harper all best with new cycle.  Lets hope the long wait for AF pays off!

Tiff really glad you finding yourself again.  You are amazingly stronge.  Hope the four months flies by.  Unless you want the brake inwhich case I hope it goes at just the right pace for you to enjoy it before goibg again.

Sunny, so sorry I forgot to mention you in last post.  Blame the sun frying my brain.  Hope you doing well.  Any private scans planned for a sneaky peak?

Baily hope you ok.  Ok who have I missed?   and thoughrs to all.

Ayah xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Ayah - wiw getting so so close now, how exciting!! Do you feel ready? I had a 9 week scan and all was well which was very reassuring. Now waiting till 26th for 12 weeker, worried about the DS tests etc but we must have something ti worry aboutvright?? Xxx

Tee - worried about this sugar salt thing, i hope i have not done any damage!! Xxx


----------



## ayah

Sunny think once youve got IF issues we simply cant expect anything to be straight forward.  Guess its good not to takes things for grantage but can put a dampener on simply enjoying your pregnacey.  One step at a time.  Enjoy what you can.

Sunny, Pudding Bailey, early to be thinking about the birth yet but prehaps once past the 12 week scans.  I got a book to help me through.  Didnt discover it till bit too late but still hope it will halp me.  Might be something you interested in too.  Its "mindful hyponobirthing" by Sophie fletcher.  She has website too, but cant copy paste it on my device (my incompatancey I think) .  It can help with pregnacey symptoms like insomina and indigestion as well as prepairing mentally and physically for the birth.  There are several techniquies that are best practiced over several months to master.  Breathing, deep relaxation.  They can also help us overcome some of the fears we may have regarding the birth.  

All best ladies

Ayah xxx


----------



## Teeinparis

Sunny - 80/20 is what I was told by my dietician.  Of course it is better to eat 'clean' or paleo but if you eat 80 percent clean then you should be fine.  Just make sure you are moving.  Get at least 10000 steps a day a walk post lunch and dinner even if for 15 mins.  Like Puds and Bai if you have a dog you do this.  

Salt (iodine) is good in small quantities for thyroid...it is in certain prenatal vitamins.  

Yesterday I ate a tonne of bread and pasta as I wanted to poop.  Not great for my weightloss or insuline resistance but I mixed it with veggies and protein and fruit.  Fruit is a good sugar just try to keep it to 2-3 portions.  Then five veg.  It is about balance . 

Mind you my eggs quality could be pants!  No word yet.  Did chose to pay for an embryo scope.  

You gotta stay relaxed and if having a few crisps and cake Fridays does that than embrace it.  Saturday have porridge, nuts, fruit, salmon, etc


----------



## Sunny12

*Tee* - thank you!! 80/20 I am def within that so feeling a bit better! I am usually very active but ms been feeling a bit rubbish but have managed plenty of walk to keep things "moving" lol. Hope you get your call soon!!!! Lister I always thing they do people with bad news earlier to make me feel better about the wait!!! xxxxx


----------



## Teeinparis

It is 1030 though - what time is early and late Sunny ?  

Also, find a prenatal yoga class - it will do you the world of good and help with the birth.  When I am pregnancy I am going to go twice a week  permitting on am sickness.  

Tee


----------



## Sunny12

*Tee *- it is past early now!! Tough waiting for the first call right? Always the worst. I remember nipping to the loo and realising I did not have my phone with me and having to stop mid pee and rush back down!! yep found a yoga! When we get back from holiday I will 15 weeks so will get started then, there is all sorts of other stuff I want to start but waiting for the ever important 12 weeks!!!! xxxxxxxx


----------



## Teeinparis

My hubby got the call - hasn't told me yet!  I am freaked out.


----------



## bailey434

!!!! What!!! When is he going to tell you then


----------



## Sunny12

*Tee*


----------



## Teeinparis

He wanted to tell me in person rather than email as I am getting a pedicure in the hotel and he is on a teleconference.  He is trying to finish up work this week to take the 2ww off which would be fab!  I am a lucky girl! 

Apparently - 14 were good and 9 fertilised with grade 1 sperm.  Is that good...

What do you ladies think ??


----------



## bailey434

That's great Tee, well done little embies!!   

Are you aiming for 5 day transfer at the moment then?

xx


----------



## Pudding34

Tee

Those are great maturity and fertilisation rates Hun! Well done you!

Pudding
X


----------



## Teeinparis

Thanks guys !  Yup we are aiming for 5 day but essentially they book me for 3 day and callus day at 930 to let me know.  The lab sounded happy.  So fingers crossed.  

They icsi'd 15 - all grade 1 sperm.  She said there were a lot of grade 2 so were very happy it was an imsi.  That was reassuring given the decision and cost. 

I am hoping for two to be transferred but with the hfea you guys know the negotiation!!!!

Tee


----------



## bailey434

How old are you Tee? Hopefully you can negotiate if you want two put back in  
xx


----------



## Teeinparis

Hi - I turned 35 in May...plus have had two failed fresh and one failed FET with 3 and 2 embryos on day two.  So I have a case.  How old are you - was it a tough negotiation?

Tina


----------



## Harper14

Tee great news it's always hard that first call, I had a thought this morning what if none fertilise I've been so caught up in implantation issues etc I never gave much thought to the initial process which for some is the hard but but we had excellent number of eggs/fertilisation and blast last time it's the one part I've not worried about until today ahh!!

I went for set last time and when I told clinic I want two this time they told me they can't put that on my formdue to hfea but on the day I make the decision so hopefully it will be the same for you.

Another thing I wanted to ask my clinic pushes for blast and we were lucky to get so many last time but let's say there are 2 (hoping for as many as last time)is there any benefit of going to day 5 if I was putting both back anyway? Just curious everyone tried to push for 5 day but wondered what would be best to do in that example

I've had my naughty day today - well a jacket potato and chocolate eclair and going to eat healthy tomorrow, so excited for injevtions tomorrow I have to go Tuesday for bloods 

Sunny don't stress if you mostly eat healthy you will be fine I'm sure 

Xxx


----------



## bailey434

Lol no I'm 40 so they were encouraging me to put 2 back in!!  I'd definitely put your case forward based on your previous treatments,  I know they are reticent to do it for a first cycle but I'd have thought you had a good case
Xx


----------



## Pudding34

I had SET, after my failed fresh and frozen cycles I discussed the possibility of DET with my clinic and they said that given my age it will be up to consultant and embryologist on the day.

We were lucky to have really good quality embryos and they said that as one was 4AA (aka Flash) they would only allow SET so we didn't have any choice.

I guess if the embryo quality hadn't been as high they would have considered it so it's all very individual to each person and each cycle !

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Harper my two were 3 day embies as altho I had more they weren't dividing evenly so they decided to put them back at 3 day rather than risk pushing to day 5 as only had 2 front runners. 
xx


----------



## Pudding34

I think they day they put them back also plays a part Flash was a 5 day Blast.

Pudding 
X


----------



## Teeinparis

Thanks all for your stories and advice.  Very helpful.

I think I have a case but we will see.  Stomach still bloated.  Trying to drink heaps.  My tenant has trashed out house so I have had my mind on other things although not too stress free things ....

Just want a good rest.

Tee


----------



## Tiffanymi

T just read all the days updates, I haven't been as active. Well done sounds great re fertilization rates!! I would def push for 2. I am at stage I don't mind twins. Will be nice. So as long as you ok with that try push. My clinic always put 3 of my OEs and 2 of DEs. But I am a sad case....;( 

Arm nice weekend besides work stress. Nice to be free of IVF cycle just for a bit mentally and go out have a glass wine etc. Immune test doctor still need to get back to me. He is overseas so hopefully I can get response and start some tests soon. In meantime hysterecotopy Tuesday. I am fluish and ear infection and at end of AF so hope I can still get better to go under anasthetic. Off work tues and wed. 

Do you guys think 2 days off work is ok? Is it ok to have ending of AF when you do the procedure? Must I shave down there fully. Sorry for tmi. I did this before but can't remember. And is the procedure painful. 

First thing is first for me to get better. Want to do it now as I am having immune tests and then possibly months of treatment and want my body to be free of ops or procedures during that time. 

Oh well!!!!

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## Teeinparis

Hi all - so going to blast.  Was called yesterday and 8 were doing what the embryologist a expected - 1 a bit slower.  So all seemed positive and gontonwait until tomorrow for transfer.  Bit weird for me as typically by now I would've been 2 dp2dt.  So just waiting and hoping. 

I had bad dreams this am that we lost them all over night!!!  Such a nightmare!  

Hope u are all well.  

Tina


----------



## Pudding34

*Tiff* are you having an anaesthetic? I had one for my Hysto and scratch so can't advise on the pain side of things, I was just a little sore for a few days after!

*Tee* that is great news babes, sounds like you have some strong little fighters there, nightmares are common at this stage Hun, just brush them off and don't worry about them!

Will it be transfer tomorrow? Have you discussed SET/DET with them yet?

Pudding
X


----------



## Harper14

Yay tee fab news fingers crossed for you 

X


----------



## Teeinparis

Pud - mike discussed it a bit.  I think it will be addressed tomorrow when we know what we are looking at.  

I am praying for det.

Tee


----------



## bailey434

Brilliant news Tee, I had so many weird dreams so like Pudding said just ignore them. When will you be having ET then? Sorry I've lost track of the days (but I bet you haven't! )
xx


----------



## Teeinparis

Bai - I have a bit actually.  ET is tomorrow at 1020.  I go for accupuncture at 830.


----------



## Harper14

tee i would push your case the way i see it as its our bodies so we should have the final say.

hope you have a relaxing evening - what time are you there tomorrow?

I can't wait until I am at that point although I keep forgetting I'm in the middle of treatment day 3 of stims today and so far so good Im feeling great (I'm sure this won't continue) I've got my best friend getting married this weekend so lots to look forward and keep me preoccupied thankfully.

x


----------



## Tiffanymi

T just saw your transfer is tomorrow. All the best!!!! And what great news on survivors. I will be joining you tomorrow in a hysto but we both in simultaneously 

Harper glad your cycle hoping well. Hope it continues to be stress free. 

Pudding. Yes under anasthetic.

Have a good night!


----------



## ayah

Tee that is great!  Dream is just that.  Brain telling you your feelings and fears, like you need reminding!  Praying they all make it so you got lots to freeze too.  Who knows in 5 years you might have 3 setts of twins keeping you on your toes    .

Tiff all best for hysto.  

Harper hope the symotoms hold off till after the wedding.  Nice to have something fun to distract from tx too.  I found i put life on hold each time ehich isnt good.

Pudding, sunny, baily hope you all doing well.  

Takeccare lovly ladies

Ayah xxx


----------



## bailey434

Tee good luck today!! Have everything crossed for you    
xx


----------



## Harper14

Thanks everyone

Ayah I was the same last round I took it all off work, avoided social situations etc and it was over Xmas so don't think that helped but this time to a certain extent I'm carrying on as normal, I have the girls round tomorrow (got some nonalcoholic wine I'll pass off so no questions are asked) then Thursday booked for my nails, eyes etc in preparation for the wedding then we have that all weekend then next week ec so hoping my distractions work but in any event I feel better so that's positive! 

Tiff good luck today I had that and it's a doddle you will be fine 

Tee best of luck for your transfer hope you get to do det and get lots of frosties I have my fingers crossed for you 

X


----------



## Sunny12

Ayah - can't believe how close to baby time you are!!! Wow!! Xxxx


----------



## Teeinparis

Hi all.  

So out of the 8 - 1 blast (said good quality), 1 early blast (medium quality), 1 morula.  So the two blasts on board and the morula hopefully will become a blast and frozen.  I am not sure honestly what the quality stuff means.  I dunno if that means a greater chance with one over the other.  But dr P was really keen as well on putting them both in.  I think we would've put in the three if hoes would allow. 

Rushed around to Coventry garden for accu and had Mexican for lunch.  Waiting for our Eurostar and progesterone levels now to see if I need the dreaded gemstone injections.  


Ps.  I love that they gave me a pic of the blasts!!!!


----------



## bailey434

Brilliant news Tee, now take it easy with your precious cargo on board  

And a pic too, not heard of that before, that's pretty cool!

Take care
xx


----------



## ayah

Tee that is great news!  Ive heard that boy blasts develop quicker than girl ones and tend to show up better quolity.  Not sure of the truth in that but prehaps a baby boy and girl?  Hope  so it would be fab news!  Rest up sweetie.  When is otd?

Sunny yes, not prepaired yet though.  You Baily and Pudding will be here before you know it.  Then Im praying so much that Tee,  Haper and Tiff will not be far behind you.  

Harper the pampering sounds wonderful.  Should be part of the tx.

Tiff how did the hysto go?  You resting up post op?  Take care.

All best

Ayah xxx


----------



## Teeinparis

Thanks so much Ayah and wouldn't that be fab!  

So excited foe your littleuns arrival!


----------



## Tiffanymi

Well done T. Sounds great that you have 2 on board and one possible FET. I also got pictures and left them by my bed to wish on every night of 2ww. 

Ayah hysto went ok thanks. They found nothing. I guess I did it before with another doctor so they straightened my cervix and they closed my tube leaks I. The last one. The good news is even though they can't tell if my endometriosis is active as I didn't do a laproscopy, they can tell my uterus is ok and free from anything that should prevent implantation. So at least with domor eggs the endo can't affect this as it's only OEs it affects. So I actually feel like I did this for nothing!!!! Off work until Thursday do watching TV, mobiles, sitting by heater, eating junk food, and relaxing. But go back to stress at work. Next steps immune tests. But wtf the doctor hasn't got back to me yet!!!! I know he is good and busy and was overseas but I want to get going. I don't understand tho as my environment womb and lining seems ok, I'm on donor eggs. I guess sometimes you just don't know why it fails. 

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## ayah

Tiff glad everything looks OK, but then there the ehy isnt it working question?  Must be so difficult for you.  Enjoy the me time before jumping back into work..

Ayah xxx


----------



## Harper14

TIFF glad the op went ok it's frustrating nk one hand as you want then to find an answer as to why but on the other at least thre is nothing that in theory should be preventing it not working. That really interesting in reference to the endo I think that it's the reason it's not worked for me is my endo as I never had that prior to my bc and conceived naturally with no trouble as well as 2 mc but since then nada!! I did have hysto and it also didn't show anything but good to know that they can check it's not effecting other parts. Again apparently endo effect egg quality but I had great quality embryos and recipient got bfp with them so it doesn't make sense. I really believe it's just luck of the draw to a certain extent and in theory there is no reason why it won't work with you. 

Tee congratulations on the embryos and getting your way with det it all sounds very positive I have a good feeling for you. Now just try and stay occupied for the next 2ww there is nothing more you can do x

I'm on my way to clinic for first bloods hence why I am up at stupid o'clock but have a question for you lovely ladies I start prednisone today and I've to take 20mg and my tablets are 5mg do I take 4 together or spread them out and any advice in terms of taking with food or not??

Thanks ladies don't know what I would do with out you 

Xx


----------



## Teeinparis

Hi.  Take the pred at once with food Harper


----------



## bailey434

Yeah Harper I was told to take them all at once in the morning (as can affect sleep) & with food
xx


----------



## ayah

Harpercyes must be taken with food and in the morning as you wont sleep otherwise!  They can effect mood to  on top of the rest of the drugs!  And increase appitite so keep some healthy snacks at hand.  All best with the bloods

Ayah xxx


----------



## Stacey84

Hi All, 

I've not posted in a while but just wanted to say hi. Hope all you PG ladies are feeling good and enjoying pregnancy.

Hope your 2ww passes quickly Tee.

How are you Tiff, hope the immune doc gets in touch soon, there is far too much waiting in this whole process.

Hope you're getting on ok Harper, and enjoy the wedding this weekend, hope the weather improves for it!

AFM, I have my follow up on the 4th Sept (day after my 30th birthday!) I was hoping to get my next cycle done in Sept/Oct but not going to happen now, so thinking I'll probably wait til December, but will see what they say at my appointment. Going on holiday for a week next weekend so just trying to take some time off from thinking and worrying about it. I want to get some sun, enjoy my birthday and then I can plan my next move.

I hope everyone is well

xx


----------



## Harper14

Thanks everyone I took this morning with food all together so hopefully no nasty side effects so far

Had bloods done today they said all looking good but not to start centrotide until tomorrow day 6 - same as last time and I've got to go back Friday but said ec looks likely to be next Friday so It will be 24 days in total since starting stims - how long was everyone else? I think I was this long last time 

Stacey hope you have a lovely relaxing holiday (and lots of wine) and have some you time before your next cycle only word of warning I cycles last time in dec and found it really hard that month (prob because there were so many events etc we couldn't enjoy) I really expected dec to be an ideal month as work quieter etc but personally for me it didn't work that way. You may not feel the same just thought if share my experience - maybe nov or jan be a better month x


----------



## Teeinparis

Hi all. 

Yesterday was a bit crazy - tried to take it easier after going to and fro on transfer day.  All I want to do is shop but .... With ivf and tax we have no money lol!  

Really bloated from the cyclogest.  My progesterone levels were high/not low so don't need the gestone which is great!    They didn't say I need claxane so fingers crossed my twins come .  They are very much wanted !  

Harper - that sounds like a lot of stimming but perhaps you down regged first?  

My protocol I started the gonal f day three and took for about 12 days.  I started cetrotide on day 7.  

But you have bloods and scans and my nurses were very good at adapting my protocol as needed - my estrogen doesn't rise as much as they always like at the start.


----------



## Stacey84

Thanks Harper, I am considering waiting til January, but will see what the hosp says at  follow up. I have just had my second session of acupuncture - thought I'd give it a try this cycle. She seems to think she can get my periods started again which I'm not sure about but we'll see! So might be good just to take a few months and try and prepare more this time. Looking back, I don't think I knew enough for my first cycle and have learned a lot since then (mostly through this site and all you ladies so thank you). 

Hope everyone is doing ok

xx


----------



## ayah

Hi lafies

How are you all doing?  Stacey the accupunture sounds good.  Didnt realise it could potentially restart periods!  Hope it can but if not just having it may help you mentaly and physically perpair.  

Tee how are you getting on?  Bit early for symptoms so I wont ask.  All best.

Harper when are your scans?  All best for them and for Friday.  Hooe the days atent dragging too much.  How was the wedding?

Tiff are you back at work tomorrow?  Hope you are fully recovered and its not too too busy.  Hate first days back, never knowing what Im letting myself in for and a pile of e-mails to filter through.

Sunny, Baily Pudding, you all quiet.  Hope things going smoothly.  Im going to have to start stalking you!  

Always in my thougyts and prayers 

Ayah xxx


----------



## Harper14

Ayah wedding was amazing and I lasted all night with is surprising as I was sobar - I did have a glass of fizz I just feel I'm more relaxed this time round clinic told me they have no objections with a few glasses of vino infact sometimes they encourage as helps people relax - I hope so although I did only have the one

Quite nervous about scan tomorrow by this point last time I had 3 scans I've had none so far as they said they are monitoring through bloods as it's my second cycle they don't have concerns ??! Rather worrying as from what I see on here no two cycles are the same. Got my day 7 e2 levels on fri and they were 1400 not sure if that's good or bad. Still feeling great a little bloated and sore now so I'm sure this week will all change

X


----------



## ayah

Haper I didnt know they could just monitor with bloods.  All best for today

Ayah xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Good luck for the scan today Harper!

Tee, how are you doing sweetie?

Pudding
X


----------



## Teeinparis

I am going a bit mad.  I go from super positive and no symptom watching to symptom watching.  Just trying to chill and trust my body but when I have never seen the bfp that is hard.

I am eating everything in sight.  Then questioning if I am doing the right things.  

OTD is Thursday - 

What were your symptoms and signs?  When did you guys know/test .


----------



## Pudding34

Tee

I was like you this time, I veered from a positive to negative outlook and wondered what every little thing meant! You have to try to relax and not let it drive you crazy but I know how hard that is so I won't say that to you!  

My appetite was also up during the 2ww and is really only going back to normal now!

As long as everything that you eat is on the pregnancy safe list it should be fine!

I had brown crinone discharge on day 6 and as that was how the end of my first cycle started I freaked out and did a test on day 7 it came out positive but having had two chemical pregnancies i took any and all tests before OTD with a pinch of salt!

Flash has always measured three days behind my transfer day and my clinic has suggested that he just hung about in there for three days before implanting so if you do decide to test early which I don't advocate, do as I say not as I do!!!  and it isn't positive it doesn't mean it won't be as toucan ever know what is going on in there and when!

I'm thinking of you a lot and sending you lots of positive vibes!



Pudding
X


----------



## Teeinparis

Hi


Isn't the brown discharge a good sign?  Implantation?  

Just nauseated - and have the normal progesterone side effects.  

Only time will tell. 

Tee


----------



## Pudding34

Brown discharge can be old blood from transfer and even egg collection as well as implantation.

Also if you are on pessaries they can aggravate the wall of the cervix and that can cause sloughing of dead skin cells!

The age old problem with the 2ww, you just can't tell what anything is!



Pudding
X


----------



## Teeinparis

I have had no discharge at all.  A little bleeding the day before transfer which I thought was from how I put in the pessary (maybe nicked myself with my nail). 

Thursday seems so far away .


----------



## Pudding34

A lot of ladies don't have any babe absence of it isn't a sign if anything !

I know Thursday seems a long way away but it will be here soon sweetie!

Try to relax as much as you can !

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Tee I didn't get any discharge at all so don't worry from that point of view. The last few days are always the worst I think for the waiting, hang in there   
xx


----------



## Teeinparis

Did you have a good feeling or 'know' Bailey?  I have not been wanting to do much.  Hubby is home and we were meant to do day trips but nothing!  Caught up on som box sets though.  . Crocheted a rug - lol!


----------



## bailey434

No, I was just paranoid the whole time basically! Resting up is good and means that you won't be berating yourself if you overdid it too. My friend crochets and swears it's good for the nerves and keeping calm so that's got to be good    What box sets have you been watching then? Anything good?
xx


----------



## Sunny12

Jigsaws got me through!!!! xxx


----------



## Teeinparis

Bailey - Orphan Black - with the ivf stuff weird at times but filmed in Toronto which I know well so is fun and really interesting.

The bachelor Australia is hilarious - I have been streaming off of couchtuner

Chasing life I have been streaming too

Bit of a weird mix I know!  

I am trying a puzzle but still have anaesthetic head!


----------



## Harper14

Hey ladies had scan this morning not sure what to think maybe some of you can advise?

I am showing around 22 follicles ranging in size from 10mm to 16mm this is day 10 today and last time I was slightly ahead at this stage, they not called yet with blood results but booked me for scan wed am and maybe ec Friday but she also mentioned Monday that seems so far away and I'm worried that I'm maybe not responding how they would like

If it's Friday I will be stimming for 12 days or if it's Monday 15 days which seems along time and I worry about the quality of the eggs 

Did anyone stim for this long?

Also a separate more last cycle they mentioned my lining was a little thick at ec 15mm today it's 9mm on day 10 I'm worries I will have another thick lining

Sorry for the worry post I've been doing so well and positive I was bound to have a wobble

On the plus side still feel well prob because they are not large enough yet so going to try and up my protein and hot water bottle 

X


----------



## bailey434

Hey Harper, I think that sounds ok to me. I seem to remember having similar size follies at day 10 and then i went back in on day 12 for the final scan and was told to trigger that evening. 

They want follies of a minimum of 17mm (I was told anyway) and so have to try and work out when they will be the minimum without alternatively leaving them too long, especially if you have 22 as you could get quite uncomfortable!

I don't know about the thickness element sorry. And don't worry about a wobble, I think we'd be more worried if you got through a whole cycle without a wobble really!  

Protein and hot water sound good and hopefully will help with the final growth for those follies
xx


----------



## Harper14

Thanks so much pudding. I have been expecting a wobble I think I had always expected Friday for ec as that would be the sane as last time but then when she said I was behind where I was I panicked I know you should to compare but my cycle was textbook last time it was just implantation that went wrong so I was hoping it would go the same! 

How are you feeling?

Also wanted to ask I start clexane on ec day is there a certain time you do that? Or place I've not even thought that far ahead or read my instructions just thought if check with you being my guru ha ha

X


----------



## Pudding34

Harper

I kind of took comfort that my cycle was different in lots of ways this time, a textbook cycle isn't a guarantee of anything and they always learn from pervious cycles so maybe its good that it's different!

On the claxane front thinking back I'm pretty sure they told me to do it 6hours after my EC op and then delay by an hour each day after till I got to the time that was convenient for me, so in my case I had the op at 10am so on EC day I did my claxane at 4pm, then the next day at 5pm and that was the time I stuck to as I had to do gestone at 6pm, I don't think the time matters as long as it works for you and you stick to it everyday but your clinic will give you instructions and it's always best to ask them what they want you to do.

I reviewed all my drugs this morning to work out when I am stopping everything and I have my stepping down regime all sorted for pessaries and prednisalone! By the beginning of sept I will be drug free which will be so wonderful I just can't wait but it will feel weird not doing injections and stuff all the time!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

I did my clexane first thing in the morning so I don't think it really matters what time you chose as long as you stick with it
xx


----------



## Harper14

pudding - i never looked at it that way so i guess thats a good thing if its slightly different, i guess because for me it didn't feel as though that part went wrong but maybe this part will be more successful and i get more eggs/fertilised (that really is wishful thinking) the clinic have called they are happy with my bloods and said to continue and come back wed and will decide then if EC is friday/sat/monday......either way not long.

Thanks bailey & pudding for the info on cleaxane i will check with clinic, is the injection sore or ok? pudding i bet you can't wait to come off all the drugs, out of interest why can't people just stop prednisolone and have to taper off? i have no side effects from steroids so i was just wondering (hope they are working as everyone seems to get side effects e.g. moon face (which i was dreading) but so far so good. I also have no appetite which is difficult when trying to fill myself with protein.

tee - how are you getting on? hope you are managing to keep busy

x


----------



## bailey434

Ok tips for clexane....pinch your 'fat' that you are injecting into and keep pinching it until you've finished the injection & taken the needle out. 

Whatever you do DON'T rub the site of the injection afterwards. As it's a blood thinner you will probably get some corkers of bruises, I did. Also be prepared that sometimes you will have a bit of blood from the injection site, apparently it can be from hitting a small blood vessel. 

Some people recommend icing the injection site first but my nurse said it didn't help so I didn't.  It does sting a bit but not always. I alternated sides each day to let one side recover. It will be fine don't worry too much about it  
xx


----------



## Tiffanymi

Also clexane should be taken same time every day. Different side. Different spot. Good luck


----------



## Pudding34

Harper

I think that any steroid has to be stepped down and not stopped cold, even if you don't have any side effects your body will have gotten used to the steroid and stoping suddenly is dangerous as you can suffer a kind of withdrawal!

I agree with what Bailey and Tiff have said on the Claxane re timing however I found the ice thing did help but pinching is just as effective, takes less time and I don't like using ice on my belly now! I tend to get more bleeding now as I am pretty bruised up now so running out of places to inject and when you inject on a bruise it bleeds more.

Pudding
X


----------



## Sunny12

Harper - I also prodded about a bit and found come spots hurt less than others, just testing with the very end of it till I found a less painful site! Finishing mine Wednesday and like Pudding it looks a real mess!! Xx


----------



## bailey434

The steroid thing is dependent on the dose and length of time you've been on it but unless you were only on a tiny dose for about 3 days they should always be telling you to taper it off. Mine took 4 weeks to come off them completely to give you an idea. I was on 20mg a day up to 8 weeks then reduced by 5mg a week and then the final week was on 2.5mg.

Yeah I agree Sunny, there are spots that seem to be more painful/sensitive so I got used to prodding a bit and had some little red freckle marks from where I had 'tried' and decided it wasn't going to be that spot. 

Don't be surprised if you get some real humdingers of bruises, my sister was amazed when I showed her my tummy and said it looked like I'd been punched in the tummy  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

The sonographer I had at my private scan at nine weeks raised her eyebrows when I lifted my top! 

DH and I just laughed as she clearly didn't know what they were not sure if she really believed me when I told her they were claxane bruises!

Yet another delightful joy of IVF.

Pudding
X


----------



## Sunny12

Pudding - I had not even thought about that!!! Lol at scan next Tuesday I am sure they will get a shock too! When you get big bruises they lady for ages right? Xxx


----------



## Teeinparis

Otd day is Thursday - I have a headache which usually indicates AF and nausea.  I just feel it is over and so emotional.  Did you guys test at this point or have positive signs.  I am losing hope!


----------



## Pudding34

Tee don't give up hope babe I had headaches in the 2ww, still get them now and then it's just hormone related so it's not necessarily a sign of AF!

You have done so well so far and it's only three more days!

Sunny, my bruises are still really big and black they def aren't going down at all hopefully they will start to once I come off the claxane!

Pudding
X


----------



## Teeinparis

I just think it is over I poas and it was negative.  I think time to call it a day.  We left it too long, I didn't take great care of myself and these are the consequences.


----------



## Pudding34

Tee

How many days past transfer are you Hun?

Pudding
X


----------



## Teeinparis

7 days....I don't think it looks good


----------



## Pudding34

It could still be too early darling, I have heard of people on FF who have tested negative on day 7 and then positive on OTD.

Please don't give up yet Hun!

Pudding
X


----------



## Teeinparis

I know I have heard that - but realistically most seem to get the bfp that day - you did...what test did you use?


----------



## Pudding34

Remember everybody is different sweetie it's so hard to compare, I used clearblue digital and first response, the first response was really faint hence why I then used the CBD.

I'm still hoping for you darling  

Pudding
X


----------



## Harper14

Tee I think it's too early step away from the tests until otd lots can happen and you will torture your self in the mean time

I was an addict last time I think I tested every day and it made the 2ww horrendous so learning from that I am going to try and resist I know easier said than done, last time I had convinced myself it was better to test every day as I was gently letting myself down but in actual fact it just tortured me and left me no answers 

Try and keep positive 

What test did you use? It might also be weak? X


----------



## Teeinparis

i used a clear blue digital....I will try again tomorrow am.  the headache can be from stress.


----------



## Pudding34

I think the time of day also plays a part did you use FMU?

Pudding
X


----------



## Teeinparis

I didn't I reckoned it should be ok by now.....does it only work with fmu?


----------



## Pudding34

It takes a few days for HCG to get into your urine as it is produced and then goes through your whole system before finally making it into your wee and it's best to use FMU so as to get the best concentration.

Pudding
X


----------



## Teeinparis

Well hopefully it is just me being stupid.  

Lots of prayers ladies!!! We want these twins desperately!


----------



## Harper14

tee another piece of advice when i was pregnant with our BC i never got a BFP on clear blue until over 1 week after FRER so it just shows all tests are different - some people swear by either one but given my history with clear blue I will use FRER so there is loads of hope yet, plus you are too early and also it wasn't FMU so get the positivity back and don't test again until OTD 

x


----------



## Tiffanymi

T I'm thinking if you   

Hoping you break our cycle of IVF failures and that you have your twins. Try keep positive and strong, I know it's hard when the HPT says negative.


----------



## ayah

Oh Tee I know that the urge to test asap is so strong.  We just want to know, but try to hang on.  No test is reliable before 1 day post a period is due.  For IF tx this is your otd.  Thing is it can be faulse positive or negative.  Either way its heart braking on you.  The FMU is important too. the hormone levels are so low at this stage that you need a concentrated urine sample from over the long night hours.  This gives a more concentrated hormone sampke that can be morse easily picked up by the test.  If it was possible to het a reliable test so soon your clinics would have us test earlier.  Hell its even possible to get a faulse negative on otd in rear cases.  

Hold on in there.  You are in my thoughts and prayers.  Dont be hard on yourself.  Non of us know why we have these issues.  I couldnt get a bfp with a healthy life and tx.  Then pile on the weight, stressed as hell and I get a natural.  There is very little sence to it.  Dont blame yourself and try not to analyse it.  Hard but you cant live with regrets like those.    

Take care hun

Ayah xxx


----------



## Sunny12

*Tee* - There is still hope for sure keeping everything crossed for you xxxxxxxx


----------



## Teeinparis

Tried to poas but got the little book error.  Seriously - 10 euros I peed on it you would think it would work as not rocket science!  

So - my pee is very dark often with white in it....is that from the pessaries?  I have been bad at water in take and am taking a lot of things.  But still seems weird.

Also had some blood in mucus so not looking promising.  

Going out to enjoy the nice day!


----------



## ayah

Tee, could be implantation too.  Is early for AF.  Hooe you enjoyed the day.  not sure if pessary would caurse white debrie inwee.  Gave me a white disscharge. Drinking plenty is really important through out pregnacey so try to drink more.  Aim for 2-3 liters a day.

Still hoping for you

Ayah xxx


----------



## Harper14

tee I am sure its still too early just try waiting a little longer and keep positive I know its much easier said than done.

I have had my scan today, looks like I am nearly ready just waiting for call this afternoon with blood results to confirm EC for friday and if so then I need to do fostimon, cetrotide and trigger tonight and drug free day tomorrow woo woo!!

I am starting to get tender now, they didn't count or measure all the follicles but she did mention that my ovaires are really swollen so I am trying to drink lots of water.

Also my lining is 10mm i am hoping this will stay roughly the same for ET as last time it was 14.5mm on EC and they did say it was borderline too thick so I am hoping its slightly less this time.

I will let you all know for definite once I get the call from clinic........fingers crossed for friday x


----------



## Teeinparis

Brilliant news Harper 

We had a lovely day in Orleans.  Had some mucus like I get when fertile.  So who knows.

Tee


----------



## ayah

Great news Harper.  And a drug free day too!  All best for Friday

Ayah xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Harper, sounds like it's looking good for Friday then babes, def drink lots of water!

Tee, glad you had a lovely day, it's not that long till OTD now sweetie, I'm still rooting for you! 

Pudding
X


----------



## Harper14

yay got the call Im ready for EC friday got to do trigger tonight, drug free day tomorrow and then EC friday thank god.

Although now the next worry - will they get any eggs, then will they fertilize, will they last and then the 2ww ahhh ladies wish me luck the hardest part is yet to come.

Tee - glad you had a nice day just try and keep your mind off things Im with pudding and still rooting for you 

is tomorrow OTD? x


----------



## Teeinparis

Hi - I would feel better if I didn't have a massive headache and wasn't stupid with an hpt yesterday.  Hard when headaches are usually AF symptom!


----------



## Pudding34

Ive had a thumping headache on and off all day babes so  to not just am AF symptom!



Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Yay to the drug free day tomorrow Harper  

Tee sending you lots of   we are all rooting for you
xx


----------



## Tiffanymi

Harper good luck for the start. It's now happening quickly

T good luck for tomorrow. I am hoping for your twins....try not to think about anything tonight, well if you can....

Hi everyone


----------



## Teeinparis

Good to know Pud!  

What about cervical mucus?  Did you notice anything early on?  Then again you had your hpt bfp?  

Going for bloods in the am.


----------



## Pudding34

I don't remember but I was on crinone so I had odd discharge from that!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Tee I think I had mucus before which made me think AF was on the way and also I'd not had it before in the previous cycle. So hoping that's a good sign for you
xx


----------



## Teeinparis

Thanks Bai - that's what I was thinking too.


----------



## Tiffanymi

Good luck T'!!!!!!!!!!!Thinking of you tomorrow XXX


----------



## Teeinparis

Hi all

My beta level is 10 so not looking great I don't think.  Looks like they were or are trying.  Def not both though - so my twin dreams out.  

Just don't know seems too low.


----------



## ayah

Really sorry Tee.  Are they hoping one might still be going? Pray it is.  Am so hoping for you, if only that could help.

      

Ayah xxx


----------



## Harper14

tee could it just be too early? sorry i don't understand beta as my clinic don't do them. did you do a test today?

my OTD from my clinic is 14 days past ET so yours seems a lot earlier there may still be hope x


----------



## Teeinparis

They told me 14 days past EC and it was the same in France.  Girls get more than 25 after hpt day 7 past et? I think clinics are more conservative with hpt.


----------



## Sunny12

*Tee* - I am not sure what is considered too low but the general rule seems to be it can start at anything but as long as it double in 48 hours it is viable?       that on repeat it is 20+

xxxx


----------



## Pudding34

Tee the doubling is the key thing, really hoping the next one shows this!



Pudding
X


----------



## Teeinparis

I am getting bleeding so - it is finished!  Fml!!!!


----------



## Pudding34

Tee 

I don't know what to say, nothing I can say can help but please know I'm thinking of you and if you want to talk we are all here for you.



Pudding
X


----------



## Harper14

tee i am so sorry no words can help its such a difficult journey  

I hope you get some time with your DH and decide your next step what ever that may be but don't lose hope many woman take a number of attempts but get their dream one way or another and I hope you are one of them

xx


----------



## ayah

Oh Tee I am so sorry.  Wish there were words.    

Thinking of you

Ayah xxx


----------



## Tiffanymi

T I'm so sorry to hear your result. I'm thinking of you, I know how painful this is and my heart goes out to you. XXX


----------



## Teeinparis

Apparently there is still hope if my levels double on Saturday and the bleeding could just be from sex or the peas arise irritating my cervix.  So prayers welcome!


----------



## Sunny12

Tee - great news and sounds like there is def hope        Xxxx


----------



## Harper14

Tee that's positive news as I said it's an early otd so keep the faith I have my fingers crossed for you

X


----------



## ayah

Oh Tee you are really going through it.  Your nerves must be a wreck .  Still praying that all ends well.   and  

Thinking of you tok Harper.  Tiff how are you getting on?

Hi everyone else.  All best

Ayah xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Tee

Bleeding from the cervix when on pessaries is really common, I'm wishing for you sweetie and really hoping for a doubled count on Saturday.

Thinking of you!

Big hugs Hun! 

Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34

Harper

Good luck for tomorrow sweetie!

Pudding
X


----------



## Tiffanymi

Harper good luck!!

T there is still hope we will be wishing for you. Good luck for Saturday.


----------



## Harper14

Thanks everyone I'm on my way to clinic now feeling very bloated!!

I'll keep you all posted xx


----------



## Teeinparis

Good luck Harper - I know this is your time.  Just wish this was mine!


----------



## bailey434

Good luck Harper! ! Still have everything crossed for you Tee    
xx


----------



## Sunny12

Good luck Harper    Xxxx


----------



## ayah

All best Harper.  

Tee hold on in there  

Ayah xxx


----------



## Harper14

hey ladies, 

just returned from EC a little upset to be honest, I only got 12 eggs (which on a normal cycle would be good but as I am egg sharing its only 6 each!) there were over 20 follicles but not ready which makes me wonder if i should have had another day or so before EC and worry more that the ones they have collected won't be mature.

With my 6 eggs the worry is will i actually get any embryos from it, i understand that naturally they won't all be mature, then won't all fertilse and then won't all make the grade so feeling a little down.

I never expected this especially as last cycle I got 18 so its a big blow that this time was only 12 

guess i just got to wait until the call tomorrow

on a separate note they want me to start on the pessaries tonight - does this sound normal? i don't think i started until ET last time, also my lining today was 11mm which i hope is normal as last time i was borderline too high at 14.5mm so got to look at some positives.

this journey is so hard 

also they have said that they will aim for day 3 or day 5 but supposing i get that far is there any benefit in me taking to day 5 if I am going to hopefully put 2 back? i really don't see me having many by day 3 but lets say I have 2/3 surely I am better to put back day 3 than take to blast or does it mean if they don't last to blast they are not viable anyway?

hope everyone else is ok

x


----------



## Pudding34

Harper

That is still a good number of eggs even with the sharing and at the end of the day it's all about quality not quantity!

I'm wishing for a good fertilisation rate for you and some excellent embryos!

I was on the pessaries from EC too and this cycle I was on gestone injections from EC as well so that sounds usual to me!

Going to blast will all depend on how many you have at day 3 and the embryologist will make a decision based on progress up to that point!

You have done so well my love lease don't feel down, just rest up and get ready to have that precious cargo put back onboard!



Pudding
X


----------



## ayah

Harper hope all went well today.

Tee all best for tomorrow.  Praying for a great result  

Ayah xxx


----------



## Teeinparis

God bless ayah, thank you!


----------



## Harper14

Hey ladies we had the call tonight of the 6 3 were suitable for icsi so it's not looking good for me.

What can they tell me tomorrow ? Anything that can give me hope? I'm feeling really down especially as I had so many fertilise and blasts first time round and this time same protocol I've done awful  
X


----------



## Pudding34

Harper sweetie, you have not done awful you have done your very best,

Please don't be so hard on yourself and try to stay positive, 

It only takes one little fighter Hun.

I'm wishing for good news for you tomorrow.

Pudding
X


----------



## Tiffanymi

Harper I think it's a good number. It's the strength that matters at the end and if you have one or two little fighters this is all that counts. Good luck.


----------



## ayah

Harper sounds good number to me too.  Remember they use the very best eggs and sperm.

Still every chance and no reason why they cant all make it.  Know it must feel dissappionting after better result last time, but like Pudding said it strength.

Keep the faith in them.

Ayah xxx


----------



## Teeinparis

Well, my hcg is 35.  Still low but has tripled.  I am getting brown and stringy on some wipes and red occasionally when I put a little toilet paper up.  

So just dunno.  I know chemicals can raise before they fall.  With the bleeding I am still really unsure.  We were away and home now so just going to relax with movies!


----------



## Harper14

Bad news for me of the 6 3 were mature and one fertilised that's horrendous I really don't hold out any hope for this one surely they must all have been a bad batch and there no hope for this one egg

Apparently the eggs were slightly immature so what's the chance of this one making it

Feel like it's all been a waste!


----------



## Teeinparis

Harper - you and me in waiting games!!!!!

Seriously - you have to look at you numbers in conjunction with the ones you gave away.  If multiples of those worked for the other person then you could be on par.  

There is always hope or so I am telling myself!


----------



## Pudding34

*Tee*
I'm wishing like crazy for another good rise on Monday!

*Harper*
Like I said it only takes one little fighter, are they aiming for a three day transfer?

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Tee a rise is a rise, so hoping against everything that it is a fighter for you 

Harper I would think they will probably go for a 2 or 3 day transfer then if you have one to put back in? Please try and stay positive, its a cliché but one is all you need to implant.... 
xx


----------



## ayah

Tee and Harper so so hoping that despite the apparent odds that all turns out well.  All best for Monday ladies.   

Ayah xxx


----------



## Teeinparis

Pudding - how long did you stay on the metformin for?


----------



## Pudding34

I've actually just started weaning myself off them today, stepping down from three to two for a few days then I go to 2 for a few days and then off them completely.

Pudding
X


----------



## Tiffanymi

Harper sorry to hear about the number of eggs. Although it just takes 1! Hope you have a good one.


----------



## Harper14

Thanks everyone I'm booked in for transfer tomorrow with my one embryo if it lasts until then.

Just a question for everyone I do believe they made me trigger to early I had over 20 follicles and at last scan they only measure one and. Told me to trigger even though the whole cycle they said I was tracking slightly behind last time do you think this is possible?

I know I'm not totally out yet but I don't have much hope so trying to look at my next move and hope they let me egg share again even though I only got 12 eggs but I'm hoping the fact I got so many first time and a pregnancy from it is a good thing 

Tee - how are you when are you to test again? 

X


----------



## Teeinparis

Still spotting.  I test again tomorrow. 

Harper - maybe change clinics?  The Lister does egg share.


----------



## Teeinparis

Hcg 85 -   3rd one

Thoughts!!!


----------



## Harper14

Tee sounds good that it's rising what have clinic said? 

X


----------



## Pudding34

Tee

That's more than doubled again which is great news, perhaps you just had late implanters?

What is your clinic saying? Are you going back for another HCG?

This limbo must be doing your head in, hoping, praying & wishing it's just a temporary thing till your positive is confirmed! 



Pudding
X


----------



## Pudding34

Harper

Are you still on for transfer today?

Pudding
X


----------



## Teeinparis

It is doing my head in!  

I think it could be late I planters too.  If these were my numbers on 14 and 16 then it would be fine.  It is like I am two days behind!  

The American websites give diff values!


----------



## Sunny12

Tee - looks good to me, doubling is the key!! What next testing wise? Xxxx

Harper - good luck for today xxxxxx


----------



## Pudding34

Tee what days after 5dt were the tests done?

Pudding
X


----------



## Teeinparis

I actually don't think it looks good 

9dpt, 11dpt, 13dpt (5dt)

Theoretically - they could take a few extra days to implant?


----------



## Pudding34

Tee

Have a look at a this link, http://www.babymed.com/tools/hcg-calculator I did a quick calculation on your numbers and they are above the minimum line.

My clinic has said that Flash was a late implanter so I know it happens!

Pudding
X


----------



## Teeinparis

Ya but Pud you didn't have spotting did you?  I am on my 6ish day of brown to slightly red spotting and you had good numbers no?


----------



## Pudding34

I had spotting during the 2ww which was why I tested early and it came and went for a week or so after OTD. 

My crinone absorbed it and it came out in my crinone discharge.

I don't mean  to compare and I'm so sorry if I'm saying the wrong thing it really is the last thing I want to do.



Pudding
X


----------



## Teeinparis

It's just weird as over the last few years this isn't the first time I had the slow to start brown periods after neg hpt.  Makes me wonder if I have been having a few miscarriages as after an early hpt and getting brown with red I would just put in a tampon and not really think of retested ting again if you know what I mean?


----------



## Pudding34

I know exactly what you mean Hun, given that I am suspected to have low natural progesterone I have wondered if this has happened to me when we were TTC naturally as well. I put the spotting down to stress and other influences.

I would never have known about my chemical pregnancies if I hadn't ignored clinic advice and tested early, both times I only got one positive and then it went negative again so my HCG couldn't have risen very high before it dropped again.

It's the not knowing all the time that drives me crazy, I like to have answers but perhaps we will never have those answers.

Im thinking of you all the time my love and wishing as hard as I can for good news for you!



Pudding
X


----------



## Teeinparis

Yer - I also realised I had a proper miscarriage about 5 years ago.  On holiday, bleeding through pads.  I did a hpt but came neg, was on Chinese herbs as obese ad not having regular periods so wouldn't have necessarily known.  At the time just thought months and months of no period may result in heavy period.  I wish they would do more at the surgery to educate!  Or at school.  But then they frown upon you actually googling and researching but don't sit down and tell you exactly how to conceive and what insulin resistance, pco, progesterone etc means.  

I am wondering if my progesterone levels are now low - they weren't as the beginning the nurse said they were high and I didn't need the gestone.  But a few days of pessaries and I'll timed toilets perhaps - I tried to be mindful and put another in.  

I do have some gestone - wonder if worth doing for a few days with or instead of the cyclogest!


----------



## ayah

Oh Tee this really must be heart renching for you.  So hope its worth all the torture in the end sweet.I cant really advice on the bleeding I know people who have, but lije you say it can be kead uo to AF .  I can appricate that you need to protect your emotions and cant get excited that it might have worked but Im still praying it has.    

Harper praying that little bean has made it and is making itself at home.

Best wishes all

Ayah xxx


----------



## Teeinparis

update  

I talked to a Doc (at the Lister) - he told me to do some gestone every other day as I have some (in preparation just in case my progesterone levels were low but we couldn't get it here).  

He said to get it repeated again Wednesday and then we will go from there.  He said he does see viable pregnancies with these numbers and with bleeding, but .... we don't know until we know and we need the scan at six weeks which I guess would be a week Thursday.  

Possibilities: 

1.  late implantation
2.  early chemical
3.  bleeding can happen in viable pregnancies all the time
4.  ectopic


----------



## Teeinparis

Harper how are you?  Are they taking your bean to blast by chance?


----------



## Harper14

Hey ladies

I'm pupo they transferred a perfect 9 cell 3 day blast that divided evenly and no fragment what ever this means

Tranfer went really well it was my consultant so I was relaxed and I got to see the flash on screen which I didn't last time so I'm feeling a little better even though it's not a blast.

Now for the 2ww torture!

Tee I'm sorry that there are no answes yet but keep positive the fact it's riding is hope and I would take the gestone and try taking it easy I have my fingers crossed for you 

X


----------



## Teeinparis

Harper - sounds like this is your little guy/girl.  Good luck!


----------



## Pudding34

Harper

Congrats on being PUPO!

Put those feet up, relax and think implantation thoughts!



Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Harper my two were 3 day transfers so it shows they don't have to be blasts 
xx


----------



## Sunny12

Harper - great news!!! Congratulations on PUPO from my memory 9 cells at day 3 is ahead of curve!!! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Harper14

thanks ladies I do feel better I also feel because of the rocky start there is not as much pressure on this cycle just got to keep hopeful.

Did any of you have any cramp type pulling sensations from ET I never got that last time, and I am sure nothing can be happening already I don't think its from the procedure as he was very gentle - I'm probably over thinking things.

I just wish the 2ww was over I have spend the day planning lots of days out with out daughter, weekends away with dh and girls nights ha ha I think every day I have something planned like i am wishing my life away. Hopefully it will keep me preoccupied 
x


----------



## Tiffanymi

Harper so glad the quality was good and it survived. Hoping this one is a good one.

T you must be going crazy, I know I would. I'm happy the levels are increasing which is a good sign. Hoping everything hoes well, I know it's a long wait.


----------



## ayah

Harper great news.  Praying this is the one!  Some nice planns too to keep you from getting 2ww madness!  When is otd?

Tee oh my, I cant imagine the wherl wind of emotion you must be going through right now.  Its hard enough just reading the posts.  Glad you could speak to your consultant and that they could still offer some hope.  Hope DH is being extra lovely.  How is he taking it all?

Take ladies.  

Ayah xxx


----------



## bailey434

Harper I got pulling sensations & cramps from ET onwards for the whole 2ww practically and I'd not had anything on the previous cycle . Just rest up, keep drinking lots & think positive thoughts.  Do you have any hypno type cds?  I found them useful to relax & try & get my mind to switch off a bit, especially at night
xx


----------



## ayah

Tee all best for Levels tomorrow.  Here hoping for another more than doubling.  If it has will that confirm a bfp or is it weight and see still?  In my thoughts

Ayah xxx


----------



## Teeinparis

Ayah - thanks.  I think as Pud and Bailey and you can attest.  Yes the numbers for me are an issue but this is all waiting and seeing until 12 weeks.  My accu who is AMAZing - he is a proper doctor and just lovely said we need to see the cardiac output.  Which would be next week.  He wants me to test and gave me an ordinance so I don't have to pay this time.  Also, wants me to see my gygy.  Which I see on Thursday.


----------



## Harper14

Tee I'm sorry you don't know anything conclusive but sounds positive like there a lot of hope. I have my fingers crossed for you.

Can I ask you ladies did any of you take baby asprin after et? I took up to ec but then not taken as I have clexane but read I should maybe still take - any thoughts x


----------



## Teeinparis

Harper - I wouldn't take baby aspirin unless the doc says too.  Claxane is really serious and a heavy duty blood thinner as you have not had the tests to confirm a blood clotting disorder I would not take another thinner unless your doctor says too.


----------



## ayah

Harper as Tee said dont take both.  Hows the tugging sensation?

Tee, feels like you going through much more than me sweet. would hate to compair.  My journeys not been easy but never had the "Am I arent I" for first weeks after otd.  My first iui was a chemical but new it from otd so just waited for AF to start.  Well hoping Thursday is still  giving hope

All best

Ayah xxx


----------



## Teeinparis

Hi All 

So - we are still more than doubling!  Today's number is 195.  I have a call out to the Lister and my GYGY is back tomorrow.  My Dr Accu was unsure and said, we just need to see where it is (aka not ectopic and see that cardiac activity next week.)

Tee

Pud - how are you?  

Bai - did you do hcg levels?

Harper - fingers crossed for number two.

Ayah - Baby is due soon  

Tiff - are you MIA my dear South African?

Sunny - how you going?

If I have missed anyone lots of love!


----------



## Sunny12

*tee* - that is great - still in the game for sure xxxxx everything crossed for you xxxx

*afm* - I had my 12 week scan yesterday and all was good, and the nt measurement 1.9 so I feel a lot happier and more relaxed now.

*Pudding *- is your 12 week soon?

xxxx


----------



## Teeinparis

Brill Sunny!


----------



## Pudding34

Sunny that is great!

I had my 12 week scan on Friday, all was fine except Flash refused to lay in the right position so I had to go for a walk and have a bite to eat to try and move him around, it sort of worked, well enough together the measurements that they need to do!

My NT was 1.4 so hoping for a low risk overall, they said we should know in  2-3 days if it is high! So if we don't hear by the end of the week I think it should be okay!

Tee, sound like another good rise, I'm really rooting for you Hun!

Pudding
X


----------



## Sunny12

*Pudding *- I was exactly the same, went for walk, ate a bun and baby was in same wrong position she they did prodding etc and finally got what they needed. I did not mind cos we got more baby screen time!Same on the 3 days wait so hoping we hear nothing so all is fine xxxxx


----------



## Pudding34

That was exactly what I thought kind of like two scans for one! 

Pudding
X


----------



## Tiffanymi

Hi all

Been on this site a bit less just to get a mental IVF break. But still around just not as much. 

T sounds fantastic. Hoping for you x
Harper don't take aspirin with clexane very dangerous. Blood will thin too much
Ayah omg you delivering soon good luck
Everyone else hope u doing well!!

Afm my beak from IVF has made me feel alive again if not temporary.


----------



## ayah

Tee fab news!, so pleased long may it last    are you seeing consultant today?  All best.

Sunny and Pudding so glad youve made the 12 week scan and all looking good.  

Tiff glad youre feeling more you.  So pray that this is the IFs year all round!

Haper how it gojng?

Baily hope you dojng well.

Ok ladids arkaward question. Yes DDay is nearly here and Im apprihensive aboot any annoucment.  We've all been there and know they happen when we are at our most vounerable.  Harper you will be otd soon and I so pray its Bfp.  Tee its looking great for you now.  Tiff I know there are good days and bad days even when not cycling.  I dont wantvto put a downer but we all know the realaities of our journeys, hence why we worry at each step.  Would you prefer I just change my signiture or leave it a while?  Trying to be sensative, aviod being offensive.  How do you feel?

Sorry if my question is offensive or upsetting.  I really dont want to hurt anyones feelings

But thank you all so much for your lovely words. Mmmm Im so scared right now.  Trying to forget myself 

Take care my wonderful IF ers

Ayah xxx


----------



## Harper14

Ayah I can't speak for everyone but personally you have provides me so much good advice and support I would love to hear your good news and the way I see it is against all odds there are happy endings 

Nothing to report here all rather boring, no symptoms other than dreaded pessaries I'm actually feeling quite positive but I'm sure that will all change next week

X


----------



## ayah

Harper thank you.  Hope that positivity keeps going.  Horrid balancing hope and protecting self from a possible fall if hope doesnt come true.    and keep the faith.

Ayah xxx


----------



## Tiffanymi

ayah no need to change signature at all. You at just as part of the group and we are happy for you.


----------



## Sunny12

Ayah- I am awaiting your announcement with baited breath!!! Success stories are what have kept me going xxxx


----------



## Pudding34

I second that Sunny!

It's lovely that you are so sensitive to everybodies feelings and I think that in a way that will make us even more happy for you when your little bundle of joy arrives!



Pudding
X


----------



## ayah

Thank you everyone.  Well it might be a bit of a wait.  Head Still not engaged and feeling I'll be over due.  So could be 3 more weeks.

Tee how did your consultant appiontment go?

All best

Ayah xxx


----------



## Teeinparis

I am bleeding so it doesn't look good. He didn't say much - more bloods and return next week.  Essentially - he wouldn't be able to see anything via ultrasound.  

I am essentially having period blood.  It changed the evening before last and seems to be getting heavier.  

We will see what my levels say in a few hours.


----------



## ayah

Oh Tee so sorry.  Hope your  bloods still show hope    

Ayah xxx


----------



## Harper14

Tee - I'm so sorry I really hope it's not over for you one way or another I hope you get a conclusion bfn is hard enough but then to not know one way or another is like prolonging the agony/keeping the faith. You are being so strong and I really do hope it works out you deserve it xx


----------



## Pudding34

Tee  

Pudding
X


----------



## Harper14

Starting to get worried no symptoms at all (other than pessaries related) but I've had no twinges or cramps and implantation should have been around now 4dp3dt today!

No implantation blood ahh after being so positive starting to think it's maybe not our turn again

Sorry for down post today ladies x


----------



## Pudding34

Harper

Not any women have implantation bleeds, so it's not as common as people think it is!

No symptoms isn't necessarily a bad thing, some women don't have any!

Still wishing for you babes, stay strong and get that positivity back!

Pudding
X


----------



## ayah

Herper I didnt have implantation cramps or bleed with either pregnacey.  Had sysmptoms with DS but not this time till I was prehaps 6-8 weeks.  Still hope, hold on

Ayah xxx


----------



## Teeinparis

Hi.  My numbers went down to 77.  Now just waiting and go for a scan Tuesday to hope that I don't need assistance.  

I am going to bid this site adieu as it is not providing the support or relief I need.  We need to regroup and move forward.  Best of luck to you all.

Tee


----------



## Pudding34

Tee

I'm so very sorry.

Take time to grieve and look after yourself!

I hope you find the right way forward for you!

Pudding
X


----------



## Harper14

Tee I'm so very sorry and totally understand.

Wishing you all the luck for the future and don't give up the hope 

Xxx


----------



## ayah

Oh Tee, Im so very sorry.  I will miss you very much but appricate where you are coming from.  All the very best.  You will always be in my thoughts and prayers.

Thank you for all of your kindness and support and I hope that you find what you need.

All the very best for your future and I pray that includes the children you so desire.    

Love Ayah xxx


----------



## ayah

Tee just in case you still here just wanted to send a big hug.  

Hi everyone else.  Thinking of you all

Ayah xxx


----------



## Harper14

Ladies I hope you are all well I need some advice

I am 8dp3dt and caved and tested today it was bfp faint line but showed up straight away do we think it could be real or the trigger shot ?

I didn't test the trigger out but I'm hoping it's a true bfp

Xx


----------



## bailey434

Hey Harper

Sorry I don't know the answer to your question but it's very exciting and will keep everything crossed that it is a proper positive! Have you googled??
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Harper

When did you do your trigger shot?

I was told that it should be completely out of your system within 10 days to 2 weeks and that was Ovitrelle. 

All drugs are different and every woman is different so it's so hard to know!

What was your trigger shot? Can you check on it's half life to see how long it should take to reduce down to undectable levels?

I tested 7dp5dt and it was at true positive and you aren't that far behind that!

Really hoping it's a true BFP my love!

Pudding
X


----------



## Harper14

It was gonasi 5000 last cycle I did test out 7 days later

I've also got mself worked up this afternoon that I should t have tested incase it's a chemical at what point would I know?

X


----------



## Pudding34

Harper

Testing is such a minefield, it's so hard to know when is the right time to test.

I think you just have to go with your gut instincts and make your peace with the decisions you make and don't beat yourself up over it afterwards!

Chemicals don't have a specified period and it is always a risk with testing early, for me I wanted to know either way but it doesn't stop you worrying the whole time.

When is your OTD? Will you test again before then?

Big hugs Hun, I know how scared you must be that it isn't a real BFP I felt exactly the same way but you must have faith and try to stay cool, easier said than done I know but I love dishing out medicine that I dont take myself!  

Pudding
X


----------



## Harper14

Just tested at home it's fainter but I've drink loads of water do you think that dilutes it

Oh my my head is worse now than it wa before 
X


----------



## Pudding34

Harper

If you are testing early only do it with first morning urine as the levels are so low at such an early stage that by this time in the day it will be diluted!

Does your clinic do bloods on OTD or is it an HPT?

If it's an HPT have you considered doing private bloods? I did for peace of mind and it helped!

Pudding
X


----------



## Harper14

my clinic don't do bloods but there is a private clinic that will do it and i think we will look into that but it doesn't look like you go for two test like some of you have, it looks as though its HCG bloods to confirm pregnancy - pudding where did you find that would do the bloods?

I thought it might have been diluted later in the day its still a def line so well see what tomorrow says - fingers crossed it sticks 

xx


----------



## ayah

Harper so hoping its a real bfp.  Like Pudding said though only test with first urine sample of the day.  When if your otd?

I never tested before otd just incase it showed the wrong result.  Dont know how you ladies put yourselves through this early testing   .  But guess we all cope eith this 2ww torture differently.  Praying for this bfp.

Ayah xxx


----------



## Harper14

My otd is Saturday so a while to go I have enough tests to last until then if my nerves can hack it

To be honest I never thought it would show bfp so early I just thought I would test just to let myself down gently as really didn't think this cycle would have worked

Praying that it's here to stay - I'll keep you all posted

Wish me luck x


----------



## Pudding34

Harper 

My private consultant arranged it for me at our local private hospital.

Pudding
X


----------



## ayah

Harper did you retest today?  Hoping bfp.

Take care

Ayah xxx


----------



## Harper14

Hey ladies I retested this afternoon with frer and it was another bfp I have managed to get bloods booked for Friday 

Does anyone know what level it should be on Friday which will be 14dpo 

X


----------



## Pudding34

Harper

HCG varies wildly between women and even between pregnancies, it's the rise over 48 hours that is important!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

ooooh Harper, it's looking good!     sorry don't know about bloods as my clinic didn't do them
xx


----------



## ayah

Great news Harper,


----------



## Harper14

Hey ladies just a quick update from me had hgc bloods today at 14dpo it was 214 I'm hoping that's ok but I guess it depends what Monday test results are to whether it's doubling 

Fingers crossed 

X


----------



## Pudding34

Harper

That sounds like a good starting number, keeping my fingers crossed for doubling on Monday!



Pudding
X


----------



## ayah

All best for Monday.  No idea with bloods as my clinic didnt do them.  Are you still going to do an morning urine tomorrow?  So so hope this is your turn haroer


----------



## Harper14

Yay it's otd and I done a non sensitive test and it's still bfp just got to hope it sticks 

Still going for bloods Monday and as long as that doubles then I'm going to try relax

Does anyone know how early I can have a scan 

X


----------



## bailey434

Brilliant new Harper!!   

Good luck with the bloods on Monday. I had my first scan at 7 weeks, but I think from about 6.5 weeks they can see a heartbeat. Do your clinic offer that as part of your treatment as mine did.
xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Harper

That is wonderful news! 

Big big hugs Hun     

It is possible to see heartbeats at 6.5 weeks as Bailey said but when we had a scan at 6 weeks and 4 days it was inconclusive and we had over a week of worry and panic so if you can hold out till 7 weeks to know for sure!

I'm so happy for you my love, rest, relax and enjoy!

Pudding
X


----------



## Harper14

thanks everyone I am so happy never thought I would be so lucky for this to work

ill try and hold off until 7 weeks even though there is a part of me that wants to rule out ectopic so I would want to check if it was in the right place even if i don't see a heartbeat - my clinic offer 2 early scans as part of treatment and then i will be under nhs but I am sure I will end up paying for another private scan in the meantime. Before we had our daughter I had 2 miscarraiges so another reason why I am slightly anxious but really hoping its our time 
x


----------



## Tiffanymi

Harper I'm happy for you. Hope all goes well. Seems this thread is an eventual good luck thread except to me ;(;( 

Afm.... 

I am in limbo. It feels so empty. 

I am waiting for period to have immune tests done and the. May still need to go in 4 month treatment. 

I had hystoroscopy and that was clear. 

Went to Gynae and she saw endometriosis cyst. It never ends. I don't know if I can do donor eggs with this or if I must operate yet again. She said I can take Visaane tablet instead of operate and may or may not take endo away but you are infertile for 4 months or longer. 

In the meantime I am 2 weeks late for period which has never happened and I worry what's going on with my body. 

Basically I had a blood test to see for cancer on ovaries as I am scared due to amount of fertility drugs I took and also I am very sore for months now in ovaries. She said it appears quite a bit higher than when I did it 2 years ago and it could be the endo. There is a possibility that it could also be the start of cancer and I. 2 months we need to retest but she doubts it. I mean wtf. What else can I possibly go through. 

Now I'm scared. I am so scared this may cause permanent damage to me. I'm also now to scared to go on Immunes as it makes your body more susceptible to cancer I think. And now I am wondering after donor eggs and so many failed if I should enquire about surragacy but I don't think I'm ready. Just feel so sad ;(;(


----------



## Harper14

TIFF sounds like you have had a really hard few weeks it's always difficult to know what's the best thing to do and like you I am also worried about what ivf does to our bodies and risk of cancer etc but it's been around for years now and you don't hear about a strong link

I would take the time getting your body right, I have endo and serum advisedme to go on resveratol and omega 3 for at least 3 months prior to treatment and I do believe it's helped my endo

One other suggestion from serum to me was to go on the pill for a few months to calm the endo down 

I really hope you work out a plan and a way forward that you are comfortable with cause you deserve it 

Xx


----------



## ayah

Harper congratulations!  Hoping bloods jump up by Monday.  As has bern said 7weeks for scan,  when I had a risk of etopic they still only planned scan for 6 weeks.  Apprently etopics can give light lines on urine test on otd, but dont know if thats always the case.

Tiff, so sorry you have and are having such a rough time.  Seems so unfair here like you say that we all getting a bfp except for you and Tee,  truely hope you both do   .  It is a real worry about overian cancer and IF tx.  Risk is low but a worry all the same.  Hope its just the endo causing the elevated bloods.  Sounds like its going to be a long few months for you.  Wish I could advice or give  some true hope but like you say it is waiting to see.  So much to consider.  I hope that you are able to find a way that you and DH feel at ease with.  We always had adoption as our plan b, which made the journey a little easier but was still so hard before we knew how things would work out,  cant imagine how it must be for you    .  For what its worth I truely pray this will all work out for you so soon.

Hi Pudding, sunny and Bailey.  Tee if you do come by  thinking of you  

Ayah xxx


----------



## Teeinparis

TIFF - so sorry.  I hope all is ok.  There is no link to cancer that I have researched with the fertility drugs.  So please stay brave.  

Harper congrats

Bai and Pud - keep up the good work

Ayah - I actually had my BFP and then a miscarriage.  It is hard as there are no guarantees until the baby has been born.  The reality is something can happen at any time.  I am sure we all know of people passed their 12 weeks or who have had issues at birth.  The bright side for me is we know I can get pregnant which is good.


----------



## Harper14

I think this journey regardless of bfn or bfp is very difficult and unfair as much as we all try different methods, drugs, procedures etc there is a part of me that genuinely thinks there is no rhyme or reason as to why it works or doesn't and you have to persevere whilst you have the strength and energy to do so.

We are the same our plan b will be adoption and to be honest if this bfp results in disaster I don't think I can go through it all again but it's each & everyone personal as decision.

The one comfort I do take from this forum is you do see more success be it with ivf, natural bfp, adoption and that's what we all need to hold on to 

Tee and tiff I really hope that everything works out one way or another and tee you are totally right the fact you got a bfp is a massive achievement and should give you hope moving into your next cycle 

Xxx


----------



## ayah

Tee and Harper, you so right.  I think once you know that for you having children is not a matter of "just looking at partner"!  That you dont take any other phase of becoming or being a perent for grantage.  You loss the "that happends to other people" bubble that probably protects many poeple.  I say protect as it stops them constantly worrying.  But then I think we sonetimes appreciate more due to the struggle and knowing anything can happen to anyone.  Sorry getting bit morbid.  Was anniversay of uncles death couple days ago so fragility of life been on my mind.

But looking to positives too, yes you did it once so it can happen again.  And so pray with a wonderful out come.  Do you have any plans for moving forward?  

Hugs to all

Ayah xxx


----------



## Tiffanymi

Thank ayah Harper and tee. 

I at this stage am not sure of my next step it's quite a hard place to be in. 

Tee I'm sorry about the mc. It's good that you can fall pg but i know hurts all the same.


----------



## Tiffanymi

Hi all just a quick question
Please help!! If a menstral blood sample must be done for Immunes and you only have a few drops of blood and nota lot at all, leaving the saline solution pink and not deep red due to lack of blood, is this sufficient for testing?


----------



## bailey434

Pudding might be your best bet for this Tiff as I think she had that test done by serum 
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Tiff

I did the serum test for hidden infections of that is what you are doing then it should be okay, they told me that a small amount was fine and I think mine was a pinky colour as opposed to red.

Pudding
X


----------



## Tiffanymi

Thanks pudding I hope so!!!! Had to courier it. Was a nightmare. Wasn't expecting it as it was so late then hardly got any. Hoping it's ok.


----------



## Harper14

TIFF I had the smallest amount and was also worries it was pink and had been in the fridge for weeks and was still ok for testing I'm sure it will be fine

I have my second beta this morning I'm so scared that this dream would be over before it starts as I've had af type pains over the weekend and I would have been due af tomorrow. I've done another test this morning and it came up bfp straight away so trying to keep positive 

I'll keep you all posted

X


----------



## bailey434

Good luck with the bloods today Harper, keeping everything crossed for you  
xx


----------



## Pudding34

I second that!

I'm thinking of you Harper!



Pudding
X


----------



## Harper14

Hi ladies

Just got my second beta results for 17dpo I am at 1020 doubling rate of 31 hours clinic seem really pleased but this seems a lot quicker than average 48 hours which has me slightly worried

Any ideas?


----------



## bailey434

Yay great news Harper!  

How many embies did you have put back in? Any chance you could be having twins? Not sure if the rates are higher when doubling as I didn't have bloods done so couldn't tell you mine sorry. But I did have a very definite BFP at 12dp3dt....   You could try seeing if there is another board about blood results (there's bound to be I reckon)

Anyway if the clinic are happy then I think you can try and just let it all sink in a bit now....you're expecting!! Congrats!! 
xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Hello All,

Got back from holiday late last night, had a really good time but bank two days early for DH's Grandfathers funeral this morning, he sadly passed away the day before we went.

Just had a quick read back and two fab news items jumped out at me and needed some dancing bananas!

Ayah -        Brilliant news and huge congratulations hope you are ok xxxx

Harper -       Numbers look brilliant to me congratulations!!! Xxx

Got to get up and find funeral appropriate clothing that fits me will catch up properly later. Love to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Pudding34

Ayah, I just saw your news, many congratulations Hun! Hope you and your lovely family are doing well!      

Sunny, glad you had a good break but sorry about your sad news, take good care of you and your DH during this trying time!

AFM, I had a Glucose Tolerance Test today as they have suspicions I may have Gestational Diabetes, really mope I don't as so the diet you have to follow is sooooooooooooo boring!

Pudding
X


----------



## Harper14

Ahh as ayah had the baby? What did she have any name?

Pudding when do you find out? Have you been feeling I'll?

Afm I've been back at clinic today had bloods for 21dpo level is 3500 & now doubling every 52 hours which they seem really pleased with, they want to scan me at 6 half weeks but I'm not sure you will see anything then but iv decided I need to start enjoying this pregnancy 

X


----------



## Pudding34

That's great news Harper, sounds like good rises, try to relax darling! I know it's hard but everything is looking good so far! 

Check out Ayahs signature, details are there!

Pudding
X


----------



## ayah

Hi ladies,

Haper that is fantastic nees congratulations!  Hope yhe next 8ish months roll on by smoothly for you and you can enjoy it.

Pudding,  hope the GTT is ok.  Are you still taking metformin?  The diet is boring dont know how I got away with negative gtt but very blessed ed did.  When is your test?  Take plenty to read and  snack for straight after, while you go yo where ever your having linch.  I felt sick for the rest of the day, so Id suggest not to make planns

Thank you everyone.  I know you all said OK to post but bern rather tired and not got round to it yet.  But you always in ot thoughts.  DS said he feels like hes dreaming.  So true.  Praying yoir dreams come true ladies.

Pudding and Baily thank you gor PMs.

Tee and Tiff hope you doing OK.  

All best

Ayah xxx


----------



## Tiffanymi

Congrats Ayah I'm so happy for you xxx


----------



## ayah

Thank you Tiff.


----------



## Harper14

Hey ladies I'm really struggling on one hand I'm so happy and excited to have a bfp but then alli can think about is what can go wrong

My bloods are rising well and I have slight symptoms nauseous, sore boobs tiredness but this could all be the oessaries but I can't seem to be able to relax 

I keep thinking I'll go for scan and it will be an empty sac how did you all get through this time waiting for a scan

I've got scan this week I'll be 6 weeks 2 days do you think I will be able to rule out blighted ovum? 

At what point do you see heartbeat

Xx


----------



## bailey434

Oh Harper I really feel for you   It does feel like such a long wait until the 7 week scan but try & concentrate on the positives, the blood results are good & your symptoms are also promising. My scan was at 7 weeks and could see heartbeats then. Just try to keep positive lady, there is no reason why it shouldn't be good news    
xx


----------



## Stacey84

Hi Girls, 

Been a while since I've posted so just trying to catch up. I've not had much to say so haven't posted but popped on time to time to see what was happening. Glad to read some good news, congrats to Harper and Ayah  

Pudding, Bailey, Sunny and anyone I've missed, I hope you are all enjoying pregnancy.

Tee and Tiff, how are you doing?

I had my follow up to my failed FET last week and due to start fresh cycle again in October. Got a few weeks before I start the injections so trying to get diet right, increase my water intake, lose a few pounds and continue acupuncture. Been suffering from headaches for the past few weeks but they do seem to be getting slightly better now so hoping they are completely gone before treatment starts. 

I'm hoping because I have more knowledge this time (mostly down to you fine ladies) it will be more successful. Looking back, I was pretty clueless in my first cycle and maybe wasn't as prepared (physically and mentally) as I could have been. So thanks for all the advice and sharing you have all done. I'm sure as I go through it again, I'll have more questions!

The only thing that may make this time a bit more stressful is I will have my brother and fiancee living with us for a few weeks as they have sold their property and have a few weeks before they get the keys to their new one. I get on well enough with them, but it's always different living with people! I've not told them about any of this yet, and hoping to avoid doing so. I might get away with it, although the clinic are starting me on a higher dose to begin with this time (I responded slowly last time) so think I'll be stimming for a shorter period this time, so I think EC and ET will be around the time they are moving out, so may need to tell them that I'm going into hospital and unable to help them lift boxes! We'll see how it goes. I just have concerns that the fiancee may not keep the info to herself. I don't think she would tell anyone to intentionally hurt me, but just don't think she would be able to keep it to herself. I'd hope that if I stressed how important it is to us that she keeps it to herself she would though.

Wow, sorry for the long 'me' post, forgot how therapeutic it was to write (type) everything down!

Sorry if I've forgotten to mention anyone above, I hope you are all doing well.

xx


----------



## Teeinparis

Hi all.  

Enjoying the sun today.  But had a question.  Did you guys who got your bfp Harper, bai, pus all do accupuncture and what protocol around ivf if you did?  

Tee


----------



## bailey434

I didn't do acupuncture Tee as my clinic were very against it for some reason, but I think Pudding might have?

Stacey good luck with the next cycle and well done for the prep bit. Hope it's going ok with the visitors and that you either feel able to share it with them or that it's easy to hide 
xx


----------



## Pudding34

*Tee*

I started accupuncture last November and after the first month of treatment of going every week I went to fortnightly sessions.

I didn't have a special session before EC but I did have one at my home the day of Transfer, my practitioner was amazing and she came out to see me so I was more relaxed!

I had another session during the 2ww and then after my BFP my practitioner left it up to me when I wanted to go, she said I should just do what made me feel comfortable!

I can't tell you if the accupuncture played a specific part in my BFP, as I was doing treatment when I got the BFN on my FET in December, but what I can tell you is that regular sessions helped me to relax me over the six moths between treatment and I am sure that that did help in regard to egg quality and my state of mind!

If nothing else, if you find the right accupuncturist who specialises in fertility it really helps to relax you and de-stress!

I hope that that helps!

*Stacey* good luck with your upcoming treatment, I know exactly beat you mean about the first cycle, I think we all go into it thinking IVF is somehow a magical cure when it is anything but and we all learn from each cycle, the best thing about this site and this group in particular is that we can learn from each other too and I know that it makes me feel good to think that something I have done or learnt can help you lovely ladies so ask any questions and if I have any answers I would be happy to assist!

In regard up your houseguests you have to do what is best for you, you will know what that is when the time comes so be selfish if you have to!



Pudding
X


----------



## Stacey84

Thanks for the welcome back. Trying to make the most of my time before our guests move in next week, and before treatment starts again in a few weeks.

Tee, I didn't do acupuncture for my first two attempts so giving it a try this time - hopefully it will do the trick! The lady I go to seems to know her stuff so I'm hoping she can do some good.

Hi to everyone else

xx


----------



## Harper14

Hi tiff 

Nice to have you back

Sometimes it's nice to have a break and take time out

Sorry you are having difficulty with the immune consultant, these doctors sometimes don't realise what they are putting is through I hope you get your answers soon.

I have no knowledge of surrogacy to be honest i never thought it was an option in the uk - what does it entail and the pro/cons?

Our next step would have been adoption but you said that's not an option for you??

Xx


----------



## Stacey84

Hi All, 

How is everyone?

I have a quick question, I'm sure some of you mentioned taking aspirin - at what stage in treatment did you do this? My acupuncturist mentioned it today and said I should maybe ask the clinic about it. I'm not sure if it's something I should contact them about now, or if it can wait til I go in for my baseline scan. It's hard to get through to them on the phone and means going away from my desk at work until I get through so not always convenient. 

Hope everyone is well

xx


----------



## Pudding34

Hiya Stacey!

Aspirin is usually prescribed for blood clotting issues as it thins the blood, although I didn't actually have any problems when I had my thrombophillia test done my clinic decided to add this and Claxane to my drug regiment as they have seen benifits of both of these in recurrent implantation failure cases.

Perhaps speak with your clinic and see if you may benefit from adding this to your drug regime, it's not suitable for all of course and so def ask your clinic before taking it!

How is it going with your house guests? When is your cycle starting?

Pudding
X


----------



## Stacey84

Thanks Pudding, I'll ask about it at my scan, which is on the 17th, so expecting EC in the last week of October.

House guests have been ok so far, not sure what it will be like when I start treatment, but will see how it goes.

How are you getting on? And how is everyone else?

xx


----------



## Harper14

Hey ladies 

Hope you are all well?

I was hoping for a bit of advice and positivity!!

I am currently 8 weeks today and as delighted as I am I can't help but think something will go wrong and I'm wondering when I'll start to relax. We've had 2 scans so far one at 6w3 and one at 7w2 both perfect little bean with right measurement and heartbeat. I have another today then clinic sign me to nhs which I guess is there way of saying everything is fine but I can't help bit panic. As amazing as these forums are it also alerts you to those who have had perfect scans and then mmc or heartache. I just wish I could sleep until 12 weeks

Xx


----------



## bailey434

Hiya Harper, the early days are quite stressful (I found at least) and I'd be lying if I said that you don't stop worrying, but it does ease a bit, especially after 12 weeks I found. 

I've just had my 20 week scan and got quite nervous beforehand but all ok and the consultant reminded me that I only have about 3.5 weeks until the babies have a good survival chance even if they are born then. 

Try doing some positive affirmation things, which you will normally find within hypnotherapy cd's. I've got one and it's about visualising your baby and talking to it. 

Hope the scan goes well today  
xx


----------



## Sunny12

*Harper* - is is sooo so stressful at that point, I was exactly the same but I agree with Baily after the 12 weeks scan I have relaxed a bit (with odd blip of panic!) once you have seen a hb at the early scans the chances of mc go down to about 2%, I kept reminding myself of that to help me when I got stressed about it.

*Baily* - great news about 20 weeks scan going well, yes the dr said same to me that 24 weeks is a big milestone. My 20 weeks scan is 16th Oct, time has started going slowly again!

xxxxxx


----------



## Stacey84

Hi all, how is everyone?

I start round 3 on Friday - I've posted on the cycle buddies page a couple of times but it moves so fast I can't keep up.

Whilst I feel a lot more prepared this time compared to my first cycle (in terms of eating better, taking more supplements etc) I still feel as though I've missed something or should be doing more/something different. All the information is so overwhelming and conflicting though, it can start to mess with your head a bit. For example, I know caffeine is banned so I switched to de-caff months ago. Sometimes I'll have normal de-caff, sometimes de-caff green tea. But I've read that even de-caff should be avoided, and that green tea can interfere with folic acid. I thought herbal teas would be ok, but I read in a Zita West book that they should be limited to one a day. On top of that, Chinese medicine says you shouldn't eat/drink cold things so what does that leave - warm water?!?!  

I'm hoping I've done enough to help my egg quality and hoping to get a few more eggs this time (got 6 last time, 5 fertilised but only 2 lasted til day 3). I've been taking pregnacare conception, and last week started taking co-enzyme Q10. I've got hubby taking a multi-vitamin too. 

I've read people saying to drink a litre of full fat milk a day - is this purely to get protein or does it do something else too?

Ayah, I hope you're getting on well with your new addition.

Bailey, Harper, Pudding, Sunny, how are your pregnancies going?

Tee, Tiff, how are things with you?

Hope I've not missed anyone.

xx


----------



## bailey434

Stacey good luck for tomorrow!  Sending you lots of positive vibes  

I think your 'prepared but worrying that you've missed something' feeling is completely normal, I felt like that on my second round too. I too took co-enzyme Q10 and other supplements during the cycle after my failed one. I drank a litre of skimmed milk during stimms but only then and it was to up protein levels but also can have a positive effect on egg quality (well that's why I did it) but watch out for constipation as a result (joy).

I'm doing ok thanks, nearly 23 weeks now and all going well apart from horrendous heartburn, which sounds quite minor but when you have it nearly 24 hours a day it does wear you down. I'm now researching along similar lines for what I should/shouldn't eat in relation to that instead of during treatment 

Are you using hypno cd's at all? I found them very useful to help my brain slow down and switch off a bit as most of the time it was racing away worrying about one thing or another.


xx


----------



## Stacey84

Thanks Bailey, I have a Zita West cd, can you recommend any others? I think I need something just to keep me calm and serene!

I can't believe you're 23 weeks already, it doesn't seem that long ago you were telling us you had a BFP. Not so good about the heartburn, I hope it gets better soon. 

xx


----------



## bailey434

I really liked The Belief CD by Helen McPherson as it has different stages for the different elements of treatment (down regs,  stimms & 2ww) 
Keep us updated on how you're getting on 
xx


----------



## ayah

Hi Stacey, all hest for today and whole cycle.  You sound very prepped.  Jow try relax!  Haha! Like thats even possible!

Oh Baily half way there!  Fab.  Are you hoping go use hypno birthing?  

Pudding, sunny, harper how u gettingbon?

Tee n Tiff hope you ok.

We ok.  Bit of baby blues yesterday but otherwise good.

Tc Ayah xxx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Hello ladies

Hope you are all doing well on your pregnacies. Feel about to chat again now I've had time to get over our last failure. About to do it all again, crazy! Wish me luck!

Xxx


----------



## Harper14

Stacey good luck today I really hope this is your time xxx

Ayah hope the baby blues pass I had them with my daughter for around a week but then felt better 

Bailey -23 weeks that's gone so quick hope you are feeling ok? 

Afm - I'm nearly 11 weeks just praying I get to 12 weeks I have another scan today and as always I get so apprehensive that something might have fine wrong but fingers crossed baby is still ok

Xx


----------



## bailey434

Hey Harper! Wow 11 weeks already (bet it's seemed a lifetime for you already tho!). Good luck for your scan today   

Pumpkin lovely to hear from you & also great that you feel ready to start again, wishing you all the luck & positivity in the world for your treatment  

Ayah hope the blues pass quickly for you, I hadn't really considered many options yet for birth as am under consultant care due to twins so my options are a lot more limited. Also will need to see what position they both decide to end up in as if one, or both, are breach then it's an automatic c-section as too risky. I'll keep you posted but am booked in for some antenatal classes (twin ones) so they will hopefully talk about the limited options I have  how is your little one doing? 
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Stacey, good luck with the cycle starting today, I hope with all my heart that this is your time!

I took co-enzyme Q10, a conception multi vit, folic acid, Vit E and Omega Three Oil, I also took 3mgs of melatonin a night, i don't know if you can get it over here as I buy it in the states to help with sleeping on planes and jet lag but if nothing else it helps you to sleep when your mind is whirring during a cycle!

I used the Bree Taylor Molyneaux downloads, you can get them on iTunes and she does ones for treatment, all stages, and pregnancy!

I had my 20 week scan today and all was well so super happy about that!

Ayah, sorry to hear about the baby blues hope it passes soon!

Harper, I know exactly how you feel sweetie, it's really hard to stop worrying and Im still doing it all the time at 20 weeks so i don't have any words of wisdom but I do have a cyber hug!  

Pumpkin, when are you starting again?

Sunny, hope your scan went well!

Pudding
X


----------



## pumpkin1975

Hi everyone !

Nice to hear from you both bailey and pudding. So glad your both doing well at 20 weeks! Really hope to be in your shoes soon. We are decorating this weekend to make bedroom nice for when we are cycling again, a nice calm clean relaxing space.

Had a terrible cough lately getting over October cold so hope that's not hurt my eggs. I have scratch next Friday then starting to DR few days later when I've finished the pill. Then couple days later start stimms. Short flare protocol with pill. 

We've taken 25 AB's too for hidden c and uraplasma??  (Not sure I spelt that right!) so it feels like this cycles a long time coming!

Xxx


----------



## Tiffanymi

Hi thereI haven't been on this site for a very long time. Just needed a break. Immunes came back slightly low but not much of a game changer and my doctor said I would not be unwise to do the next steps. 

I found a surragate who asked us for money even before we chose her so we thought we would be conned by her throughout. Now we waiting to speak to another surragate to see if she is ok.  She is 39 but has had 3 successful surragates do you think it's ok?

Hope you all well


----------



## Stacey84

Thanks for the good luck wishes everyone. I really appreciate all your support. There are too many people on the cycle buddies to try and keep up and post on there.

Ayah I hope the baby blues get better for you soon, and you can fully enjoy family life.

Harper I hope your scan went well and you can try and relax (easier said than done I know).

Pumpkin, good luck for your upcoming cycle, hopefully it will be positives for both of us.

Bailey and Pudding I’ll have a look for Helen McPherson and Bree Molyneux Taylor, thanks for the recommendations.
Sunny hope you’re doing well.

Tiff, good luck with this surrogate, I really hope it works out for you. Let us know how it goes.

AFM, first scan went well. I have 7 follicles on one side, 8 on the other, which is more than last time, so I see that as a positive. Next scan is on Wednesday. Injections are a bit stingier than I remembered but it’s fine. Been drinking gallons of water and did the hot water bottle trick last night.

I hope everyone is having a good weekend.

xx


----------



## Pudding34

Tiff

Finding a surrogate must be a very tricky process, is there a recommended number of times for surrogates or is that not relevant?

Does her having three previous experiences work in her favour I.e she knows what to expect etc?

Have you posed your question on other boards perhaps somebody with experience o finding a surrogate could offer you their advice and benefit of their experience?

If you go with the lady you have mentioned what would your timescale for commencing the cycle be?

Sorry sweets I've asked more questions than offered answers but then I don't really have any answers!

 

Pudding
X


----------



## Teeinparis

Hi All. 

Glad everyone is going well.  I am just playing waiting games.  The ectopic took awhile to resolve itself.  

I thought I would say two things to Tiff - my consultants keep on saying how young I am for IVF....so please don't feel pressured by the South African point of view.  And it is just that: France, England, Australia and Canada say the same thing - that you are young for IVF.  Greece as well.  

Have you talked to Penny at Serum....I think it is worth a go.  

Before embarking on on a surrogate make sure all your husbands tests are good.  Have you done DNA testing, fragmentation etc?  It doesn't make sense that the DE didn't work either.....what did your lap show?  Have you had implantation cuts?  If not I think you need to try with them.  Have you taken antibiotics to rule out infections?  If you do another cycle with DE I would do a minimal meds cycle at the same time.  Put them both in. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## Sunny12

Hello All,

Sorry for absence, the blooming ios8 update means I can't post from my phone. I have been reading along though!

*Ayah* - I hope you are feeling better and if not that you have spoken to someone? xxxxxx

*Stacey *- very promising amount of follies!!! Good luck xxx

*Harper* - hope all was good with scan xxxxx

*Tiff *- I'd look for as much support/organisations on line to help with surrogate issue to make sure all done as officially as possible, asking for money up front sounds very dodgy xxx
*
Teen *- Hope you are getting better, you had such a tough time xxxx

*Pumpkin *- Hope cough has cleared up. Oooh a good decorate can make you feel great! Good luck with this cycle xxxxx
*
Pudding *- Glad your 20 weeker went well! Mine was last Thursday and was all good too and we are team pink! xxxxx

Hi Baily and everyone else xxxx


----------



## Stacey84

Thanks Sunny, I have my day 6 scan tomorrow morning so hoping that some of them have grown!

Glad your scan went well, have you started thinking of names yet? Everyone I know has been having boys recently!

Tee, hope you're doing ok.

How is everyone else doing?

xx


----------



## Tiffanymi

Thanks for the comments everyone. 

I have tried to get online support but seems not many people respond to surragacy even in specific sites which is strange. 

I didn't choose the second surragate as she said she would smoke throughout the pregnancy. 

Still in waiting stages and deciding on the next step. 

Tee my doctor ruled out most of thoese he said not significant to make an impact. He said I prob have unexplained infertility. 

Tbh I feel even if I did get pregnant that I may mc with my history. I know it's negative but I feel I have to be realistic. 

The IVF really has taken every bit of my being away. And I don't know if I could do anymore, but after this experience, I may try 1 more time. 

A scary thought, the surragate agency mentioned sometimes surragates only get pregnant after 5 tries. I mean Ffs when does the uncertainty end. I must say it is so so expensive. Like 8IVFs expensive. 

Glad to hear from you all and hope you doing well X


----------



## Stacey84

Tiff, you've been through so much, I admire you so much for keep on going. 

I know nothing I can say can make you feel any better, but just know that we're here for you and hoping and wishing your dreams come true soon. 

xx


----------



## Teeinparis

Tiff, 

If you do do another cycle I would up the anti and ask for a scratch and do imsi - and/or the genetic testing with the eggs too.  Don't give up as I know people here who are on 5 or 6 and managed it.  

It is like my two consultants have said my first two rounds really don't count as they only did 2 day - while for the first one that made sense it didn't for the others. 

Tee


----------



## Stacey84

Quick question - to make sure DH gives his best sample on EC day, how many days before should he 'have a practice run'? Is it between 3 & 7 days? 

Hope everyone is well

Xx


----------



## Teeinparis

stacey - every clinic is different.  Some say 2 days only.


----------



## Tiffanymi

Tx for the messages. Still deciding on next step...

Stacey every 3 days but not for 3 days before the day


----------



## Harper14

Hey ladies

Hope you are all well?

TIFF I can't offer any advice on the surrogate side as I don't know all the ins and outs sorry but I hope you are getting the advice you need to slow you to make the right decision. One thing I did find alarming is one surrogate said she would smoke!!! 

Teen - hope you are well?

Sorry ladies realised I didn't respond after my scan, baby was perfect all measuring correct and looked like a proper baby. I'm 12 weeks next week so will feel so much better then also I'm starting to wean on the drugs which is slightly scary but good at the same time. Did anyone else worry or have side effects about coming off steroids or clexane? I've been told to slowly come off steroids and stop clexane at 12 weeks although I do have enough to take me to 13. Also are any of you lovely pregnant ladies still on any other meds accept vitamins? One thing I will not miss is cyclogest!! 

Xx


----------



## Pudding34

Harper

I was worried sick about coming off my drugs, first you hate them, then you get used to them and eventually you come to rely on them.

I was mostly worried about coming off of my Gestone and the prednisalone but all was well, I think we just have to trust in the advice we are given and follow the weaning off instructions it definately takes some faith but you can do it!

Pudding
X


----------



## Harper14

help ladies I am freaking out and clinic have not really helped - I am due to stop all my meds this week which I am fine about steroids and cyclogest but really worried that i shouldn't stop clexane - even though I am treated empirically i can't help but think that its better to stay on it.

i spoke to clinic to explain my concerns and they have not said one way or another they have said if i wanted i can stay on which doesnt really reassure or help me, if i am to stay on its an extra 1000 for the rest of the drugs but its a total waste if i don't need it - am i just being paranoid? 

did you all stop at 12 weeks? the other option dh suggested was to stay on to 20 weeks if i feel better but i am so confused as don't want to regret not taking it longer 

any advice welcome x


----------



## Pudding34

Harper

I understand exactly how you feel, like I said in my post yesterday I was very worried about stopping my meds at 12 weeks, I was convinced something would go wrong but it didn't.

I dont want to tell you whether you should or shouldn't come off the Claxane but if you don't come off it now when will it end?

Did you ask your clinic if there was a downside to staying on the claxane?

You have to do what makes you comfortable Hun!

Pudding
X


----------



## Teeinparis

My FE keeps people on it until 20 weeks or said that is what he would do for me next cycle.


----------



## Stacey84

Hi All, 

Just wanted to let you know how I was getting on - had EC yesterday. From 16 follies, they got 7 eggs and 6 have fertilised! Provisionally booked in for ET on Monday, unless they think any are good for blastocyst.

They have mentioned that if there are 2 mediocre ones we should consider putting 2 back in. What do you guys think about this? Did any of you have 2 put back? I think you did Bailey? I think if we get the choice we will go for it, especially since our last frozen embie didn't thaw properly, I would rather get 2 put back in now.

Any tips for the next stages? Other than to keep drinking water, eat brazil nuts and rest - any other words of wisdom/advice?

How are you all doing?

xx


----------



## bailey434

Yeah I had two put back in on my successful cycle and they are both now kicking me to let me know how they are doing at 25 weeks gone  I had one put back on my unsuccessful cycle so all I can say is that there is always a chance!  I was told that you have more chance of getting pregnant with one if you put two back in, which I never understood anyway! 

Lots of water yes and I stopped most of my supplements (apart from pregnacare) 

Good luck for ET on Monday  
xx


----------



## Harper14

Stacey great news on ec. Mine always said the second time we would put two in as much as I would have preferred not to have twins I would rather twins than none. Unfortunately we didn't have a choice in the end as only one fertilised but given the choice id opt for two but it needs to be what you feel comfortable with 

Good luck x


----------



## Stacey84

Thanks Girls, DH and I have discussed it and will defo go for 2 if we have the option. A girl at the same clinic as me said she had 2 really good quality ones and they allowed her to put 2 back in, so will see what tomorrow brings.

Another question sorry - how much rest did you have after ET? and was it bed rest, or just house rest, did you go for walks and if so, how soon after ET? My acupuncturist has mentioned 2 weeks bed rest after ET which I think is a bit extreme (and I've only got this week coming off work). I'm thinking sofa rest the first couple f days then maybe gentle walks from there on would do some good but I don't know. Just wondered what you successful ladies did?

Hope everyone is having a good weekend, hope the twins aren't kicking too hard Bailey!

xx


----------



## bailey434

My consultant was really against bed rest & said to just have a couple of days at home with your feet up & some good dvd's.  She also recommended going back to work , if suitable, as you need the distraction,  I certainly did. I just work in an office so didn't have to worry about lifting or anything like that. See how you feel as I was still quite bloated & uncomfortable from EC for a few days. 

Sending lots of positivity to you for tomorrow Stacey 
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Stacey 

Congrats on such a great fertilisation rate!

I was advised to take it easy but to keep my blood flowing, so I rested onthe sofa for a few days and then pottered around the house after that, I didn't have any work on so didnt need to worry about that but as long as you aren't overdoing it you should do what you are comfortable with!

Good luck for tomorrow hun, I will be thinking of you!

Pudding
X


----------



## ayah

Stacey, thats great fertalisation rate.  I always worried about 2 or 1 to put back.  No choice in end as only 1 good 1 each time.  Cant really advice on othef bits as never had successful ivf.  All best forET

Harper have you desided what to do regarding your medication?

Tiff and Tee hope you ok.  Cant read back too far to see whats what.  Tiff sounds like seragacey is quite a mine field.

Baily Pudding Sunny, how you all getting on.  Wow amazing how far you all are now.  Feels like yesterday and an eternity away that I was 25 weeks.  

My  bundle is 8 weeks tomorrow God bless him.  Got a cold so I'll likely be up all night with him.  Went down to see my family over half term last week.  Had planned to anyway as first oppatunity with ds1 at school.  Was really sad as my nan died the friday before.  I missed introducing ds2 by just 2 days.  So blessed to have had her so long.  My grandad looks lost without her.
  Tc all
Ayahxxx


----------



## Sunny12

*Stacey *- I have had 5 ET and only once (the first time) did I only put one back. If you feel ok about it then I'd go for 2. As for rest post ET part. This last time is the first time I have really taken it easy, I mean easy!! the day of ET I stayed in a hotel by the hospital then next day got a train to my Mum's, I sat in her garden for the whole of implantation period (5 days) going for gentle walks and one day at the sea side again with just a couple of short walks. I made sure I had zero stress and I did not pick up anything that caused me to make effort (including my niece which was hard). It was completely OTT and there is nothing to say this is what made the difference but I did not any way to feel I was doing all I could. My main aim was to have zero stress in the 5 days post transfer as I was aware that I had work stress in my previous two cycles and the one before that I'd had the stress of DH being diagnosed with cancer! I kept my feet warm and drank warm drinks (only one herbal tea a day though so it was mainly warm milk) and got as much sleep as possible. Everything crossed for you xxxxxx

*Ayah* - awwwww bless your little bundle! Hope feeling better this morning. REading that about your Grandad has brought a tear to my eye, bless him xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

*Pudding* - hope all going ok with you, can't believe how quickly time is going now just crazy!xxxx


----------



## ayah

Thanks sunny. We will soon have a baby boom here.  Hope theres another on its way for those still ttc.


----------



## bailey434

How did it go yesterday Stacey?
xx


----------



## Stacey84

Thanks for all the well wishes and advice. I now have 2 grade embies on board (a 7 cell and 8 cell). Unfortunately there were none to freeze so hoping this is our time. They managed to get a really clear picture so I was able to see them going in better than previous ETs.

I had acupuncture before it so hopefully that helped too. I spent the rest of yesterday and pretty much all of today on the sofa. My Mum has been amazing, she came round this morning with chicken and ginger soup, chicken and bean casserole and orange flowers (all things recommended by my acupuncturist) and she did some of my cleaning. I'll have another couple of sofa days/pottering around the house and maybe try and get out for a couple of short walks in the next couple of days although we've had horrendous rain showers the last couple of days.

Hope your little one is feeling a bit better today Ayah, and I'm sorry for your loss.

Good to hear from you all. I hope Tee and Tiff are doing ok too.

xx


----------



## bailey434

Well done Stacey,  great news & it sounds like you are being well looked after which is good. Don't forget to keep drinking lots of water too. Your plan sounds spot on to me 

Keeping everything crossed for you   
xx


----------



## Harper14

fab news stacey - i think the fact you got a clear picture say it all. On my first failed round i didn't see anything on the screen but second time round it was clear and i saw the flash 

AFM - sorry girls realized i didn't reply to you asking about what i decided to do about the drugs, i stopped them all at 12 weeks decided that if something was going to go wrong i would rather it happen now than at 20 weeks or when ever i did stop them so far so good - fingers crossed it doesn't have a disastrous effect.

hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## ayah

Thank you Stacey.  Great news on two embies.  Hopeing they gooduns and her to stay

Ayah xxx


----------



## Sunny12

*Stacey *- Brilliant news!!! PUPO how brilliant. Also thing plan looks perfect xxxxx


----------



## Pudding34

Stacey

Great news on being PUPO!

I'm thinking of you and really hoping that this is your time!



Pudding
X


----------



## Stacey84

Thanks Girls, great to have your support, it really means a lot.

I'll keep you updated.

xx


----------



## ayah

Stacey hows it going?  
Hi everyone.  Hope you doing ok.  My bfp group has completely moved to ** so .ive sucomed but means Im nit coming to ff much.  

One of our ladies is already planning to start tx for number 2 after christmas!  And one has finally  got her LOs after 20 years of trying!  One has twins via a serrogut  Keep the faith ladies.

Missing you

Ayah xxx


----------



## ayah

Oh and one ofour ladies is  now a ff staff trainee.  Was thinking of you Pudding.!


----------



## Stacey84

Hi Ayah, and everyone.

I'm doing ok so far thanks. Had the odd twinge/mild cramps but nothing major. Although when I woke up during the night last night it felt as though my hips were a bit sore, which I thought was a bit random but they were fine in the morning. Tuesday is test date, but I also have an interview for promotion at work that day so thinking about testing at the weekend, so I have time to deal with it if it's bad news. Otherwise I'll need to wait til Wednesday but not sure I can wait longer than I have to! Saturday will be day 12, do you think that might be too early?

How is everyone else doing?

xx


----------



## Pudding34

Hi Stacey!

Good to hear you are doing well! The 2ww is like torture isn't it!

Do you mean sat will be day 12 after EC or ET?

I'm rooting for you Hun!

Pudding
X


----------



## Stacey84

Hi Pudding, 12 days after ET

Hope everything is good with you

Xx


----------



## Pudding34

My OTD was 10 days after 5 day transfer, did you go to 5 day blast?

Pudding
X


----------



## Stacey84

No, I was just 3 day transfer xx


----------



## Pudding34

So your day 12 after 3day transfer would be the same as my day 10 after 5 day transfer and that was my OTD.

I know we have OTDs for a reason but if that day is already going to be difficult with the interview, testing on what will be 15 days past EC would be okay if it were me!

If you are going to test early be sure to use FMU as the HCG may not be concentrated enough later in the day and if it were me I would use a Clear Blue digital to avoid squinting at lines and trying to decipher them! 

I'm really hoping with all my heart that this is your time Stacey, I'm thinking of you and sending you lots of positive vibes!

Pudding
X


----------



## Stacey84

Thanks Pudding, I have a clearblue leftover from my last cycle so I might use that on Saturday and see what happens. Thanks for the positive vibes, I just don't know which way it's going to go, I don't know if I feel any different this time around compared to the last two times. I guess I'll find out soon!

Hope everyone is well

xx


----------



## Harper14

Stacey I really hope this is your time xxx


----------



## Harper14

hey ladies - just a quick one from me

we have had it confirmed today that we are expecting another little girl - i am so so happy!! 

hope everyone else is ok?

stacey good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## Pudding34

Congratulations Harper!

Pudding
X


----------



## pumpkin1975

Many congratulations Harper  x


----------



## bailey434

Congrats Harper what lovely news  
xx


----------



## Stacey84

Great news Harper, congratulations! Everyone I know who has had babies recently has had boys so nice to hear of some girls to keep things balanced! 

I did my test this morning... and there is a very strong line! I'm so happy but still so aware that it's very early.  Going to get a digital test today just to make sure. I really hope this is it for us and I can finally be excited about the future. 

How is everyone? 

Xx


----------



## Harper14

Stacey just logged on to see how you got on that's amazing news - congratulations xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Congratulations Stacey! That is the most wonderful news I'm so happy for you!

I understand your concern about it being early days but try to relax and enjoy this amazing news, you have worked so hard you really deserve it!

Lots of love and hugs sweetie! 

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Yay Yay Yay!!! Thought I'd pop on to see if you'd tested! Fantastic news that's already made my day 

many many congrats Stacey!! 
xx


----------



## Stacey84

Thanks Ladies, so nice to know you were thinking of me. I've just been out and got a digital one, so will restrain myself and not use it til tomorrow morning, and then I'll have the one from the hospital to use on Tuesday. If it is a true BFP, I don't even know what happens next?! I'll need to make a GP appointment to get more pessaries so I guess they'll keep me right. I'm trying not to think too far ahead yet, just in case. I want to try and work out my due date, but will wait til I've done the test tomorrow first. Is it counted from your baseline scan? I think I'm going to be due a few weeks before my brother's wedding (which I am a bridesmaid and DH is best man) which isn't ideal but I don't care! I've been trying for this baby longer than they have been together! They don't know we've been having treatment but I'm sure they'll understand (not like they have much choice!)

Anyway, I'm getting ahead of myself, going to have a nice relaxing day watching Grey's Anatomy and staying away from my digital test til tomorrow!

Thanks again for all your comments, support, advice, well wishes, I don't know how I would have got through this year without you all, and your advice has definitely helped me get to this stage so thank you 

xx


----------



## Pudding34

Oh Stacey you have brought more tears to my eyes! (Yes that's right I did shed a little tear of happiness for you earlier! I blame it on the pregnancy hormones!)

All clinics have different protocols but we remained with our clinic  until after my 7 week scan, which was actually at 8 weeks due to us being away but that's neither here nor there, and then once they signed us off we registered with the GP, up until that point they provided me with all the drugs I needed that they were providing (I got somebody drugs like Gestone and prednisalone privately)

I suppose you can register with GP earlier if you want to I was just a bit superstitious, sounds silly now but that was how I felt then!

I am so very happy for you my love, im still smiling and crying at the same time! 😂

Pudding
X


----------



## Stacey84

Aww, don't cry Pudding! I still can't quite believe it yet, can't wait to do another test tomorrow as I keep thinking that the one this morning could have been a fluke or wrong. Once I see it on the digital one, I can believe it, and then start worrying about the next bit!

xx


----------



## Pudding34

I could have written your post in June babes!

I know exactly how you feel, it's the same with scans, you have one and you feel better and then the next day you start worrying all over again, ahh the joys of pregnancy after infertility and IVF huh! We just worry so much more!

Flase negatives are common but I dont think false positives are babes, stay positive hun!

Pudding 
X


----------



## bailey434

Stacey I really don't think you can get a false positive, only false negatives, so believe it!  
xx


----------



## Stacey84

Morning Ladies, 

Clearblue digital says pregnant 2-3 weeks!!! So happy, but terrified! 

xx


----------



## bailey434

Brilliant news!! Always great to get the extra confirmation  
Try not to worry now, just look after yourself & not stress too much. Maybe some relaxation cds to help?
xx


----------



## Pudding34

That's amazing news hun! 

As Bailey said try and relax a bit now sweetie!



Pudding
X


----------



## Sunny12

*Stacey* - WOO HOO!!!! Read this at the weekend but can't update on my phone. So pleased for you. Enjoy xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Many congratulations Stacey  x


----------



## Stacey84

Thanks everyone, It still doesn't feel real! I've got my scan booked for 5th December so hoping the next 2 and a half weeks pass quickly!

Hope everyone else is doing well.

xx


----------



## Stacey84

Hi All, 

Just a quick update - had my 7 week scan today. There is definitely one in there, which is the perfect size and has a good heartbeat. There is a second sac, but it is only measuring half the size of the other and has a fainter, slower heartbeat so I have to go back for another scan next week. They said it might grow, or it might just stop growing and be absorbed, so shouldn't affect the stronger, bigger one. Hopefully the scan next week will let us know one way or another. Not sure how I'm going to be able to wait til then!

How is everyone else doing? Getting ready for Christmas?

xx


----------



## Sunny12

*Stacey* - brilliant news! Seeing the lovely HB means all odd for something going wrong goes way down. And you never know still would be 2! xxxxx

Yep ramping up for Christmas this end, tree buying tomorrow!!

xxxx


----------



## Stacey84

Thanks Sunny. So glad to have one, so two would be a bonus. I'm hoping to get my decorations up this weekend too. Looking forward to Christmas but next year's will be even better! 

xx


----------



## Pudding34

Stacey

Good to hear you have a good heartbeat babes!

And as Sunny said you never know it could be two! Keep us updated!

Pudding
X


----------



## Stacey84

Thanks pudding, just anxiously waiting for Friday to arrive. Been feeling exhausted and a bit nauseous this last couple of days but waited a long time for this so enjoying it in a weird way! 

How are you?  How are the rest of you lovely ladies? Hope you are all well

Xx


----------



## Pudding34

Both good signs babes and I know exactly what you mean, symptoms make you feel better about what is going on!

I am 28 weeks today, sounds so bizarre saying that! And everything is well so far (touch wood)!

It's so heartwarming every time one of our lovely ladies gets her BFP and I'm so happy for you Hun! Hope all goes well with the scan! 

Pudding
X


----------



## Stacey84

Wow, can't believe it's been 28 weeks already, glad to hear everything is going well. 

Baby 2 has gone - it has barely grown since last week and they couldn't find a heartbeat. Apparently baby 1 will just push it out the way and my body will just absorb it. Hopefully it won't affect baby 1. So feeling a bit sad. Obviously happy and grateful to have even one, but feel sad that there was a second one that didn't make it. 

Having a sofa day in front of the fire. Luckily DH is at home today so I have company. 

Xx


----------



## bailey434

Stacey I'm sorry to hear about baby 2  , but it's positive news that they don't think it will affect baby 1. 
I think a sofa day is a good idea, it must be very confusing news and you need time to process it all. Will you be monitored more as a result?

Hope you are ok hun
xxxx


----------



## Pudding34

I'm so sorry to hear the news about baby 2 my love, your emotions must be all over the place at the moment!

As Bailey said its positive that baby 1 won't be effected, and you have to focus on that little miracle!

Sending you lots of positive thoughts, stay strong my love and enjoy that sofa!

Pudding
X


----------



## Sunny12

*Stacey* - very understandable to be sad about baby 2. Really really sorry         xxxxxx


----------



## ayah

Hi ladies,

Been so long expect youve forgotten who I am    .  Havent read back yet just this page.  Stacey Im so sorry youve lost one twin.    

Pudding wow you'll be concidered term in just 9 weeks!  Hope all going well.

Hope everyone else is doing well too.

Just wanted to say Ive not forgotten you all and think about you loads.  Just havent had time to get on ff recently.  Hope I'll have time to read back and do a proper post.

All best ladies

Ayah xxx


----------



## Stacey84

Thanks for the kind words everyone. Feeling much more positive today and going to try and stay in that mindset for the baby I do have. Still terrified things may still go wrong but have Christmas as a good distraction til my next scan on the 6th.

Just found out my best friend is pg too so happy to have a bump buddy. 

Hope everyone else is doing well

Xx


----------



## ayah

Just managed to readback a few pages.  Stacey never said big fat congrats for bfp.  Again sorry that you lost one twin.  Shen us your 12 week scan?

Pudding, sunny, baily cant believe your so close now.  Are you in single figures to the count down yet?  Bags packed, birth plan written?

Tiff, Tee and Pumkin hoping your all ok.  Praying 2015 is your year.  

Harper sorry brain freeze cant remeber where your at  .  All best sweet.

Well it was 1 year ago on 18ths Dec that I poored my heart out here and one year obe day since DS2 was conceived.  Thanks again for all your support and love.  You will always be very special ladies to me.  I miss you loads so hope tgat I can get on ff more soon.  Mind guessing your all be busy over next week or so and really busy in a few more weeks, Pudding Baily ans Sunny!    

Take care all

Ayah xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Hi Ayah
I'm 29 weeks now so not long till the single figure countdown begins! I'm starting to get things organised now and once Christmas is over it will be easier! 

I'm guessing that you have been too busy with other things to log on too frequently recently Hun! Hope all is going well with you and your lovely family


I can hardly believe sometimes that it has been a year since the original thread started! 

So much has happened for many of us over the last year, some good some bad, and throughout it all we have been there to support each other and I hope that this continues into the future! 

Pudding
X


----------



## Stacey84

Thanks Ayah, next scan is the 6th January so keeping fingers crossed all will be well. I've not been as tired this last week so feeling a bit better.

It certainly has been an eventful year and I hope 2015 brings BFPs and happy, healthy babies to us all.

Quick question - what vitamins are you guys taking? I know you only need to take Folic Acid up to 12 weeks and I've been taking the Pregnacare multi vitamin for pregnancy. It has FA in it and says on the front of the pack it is suitable for throughout pregnancy so I presume it is ok to keep taking FA? Or is there another one I should be looking for after 12 weeks?

If I don't post again before Thursday, wishing you a very happy and merry Christmas and I really hope 2015 will make all our dreams come true.

xx


----------



## Sunny12

Ayah - What a lovely message and what a lovely Christmas this year will be for you.

Stacey - I took just Pregnace all the way through.  I sometimes did an extra Vitamin D once the Summer ended.  I a now on iron as well due to blood test coming back a little low xxxx


----------



## Pudding34

Stacey

I take pregnacare max with the omega oil capsule as well, my midwife said that was fine for throughout pregnancy or in fact any pregnancy multi vit!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

I'm on the same ones as Pudding and they are fine for all the way through and for afterwards too. 

Just a tip too, if you get anaemia at any point I would recommend SpaTone which you can buy online (Amazon, Boots etc) which is much more gentle on your stomach than the tablets you get prescribed from the docs (which cause constipation and BLACK poo!!) Worth every penny in my eyes not to have either of those! 
xx


----------



## Stacey84

Thanks for the advice girls. I don't eat that much oily fish so should maybe consider an omega supplement too.

I'll remember that tip too Bailey, should that issue ever arise!

xx


----------



## ayah

All very exciting here ladies!

Pudding, bailey and Sunny, you'll be able to take advantage of the sales to get your bits!  I need to get a cot mattrass, so hopjng to pick up a bargin.

Sunny we dont celabrate Christmas but thank you for the centament.  We have two Eids a year.  This year one feel three weeks after ds2 was born and it was great  having thd two, even if only for ds1 to have ds2's pressies to open.

Stacey it will fly by till next scan, well i hope it does!  Just 2 weeks.  It must be very hard having lost one, not to worry about the other.  One day at a time.  Greive as you need to but try to get list in the wonderment of having a tiny mini me growing inside you too.  Hope your scan goes well.

Had work party today.  Too ds1 and 2 and two of our other babies there too.  Mine 15 weeks, other two 17 and 6 weeks.  Was nice to meet them.  Was really goid to see a lovely bump on one of our ladies who had 2 mc and was diagnosed with end.  Shes 6 months now.  She's haveing difficulty with anxiety due to the last two losses.  Hoping she can enjoy the last trimester as it all becomes very real or is that sereal?

And met new member of staff, who my manager told me had ivf which worked first time!  It can happen.  Due in May.  There will be 7 work babies in space of 10 months, three IF mummies.  My manager is going spare.  

Take care ladies.  Praying 2015 gives us a full house  

Ayah xxx


----------



## Pudding34

Happy New Year Ladies!

Hope you have all had a wonderful festive season!

I truly hope that 2015 is a good year for us all and that all of our dreams come true!

Much love 

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Hi ladies, I realised today I've not checked this thread for a while and thought I'd better update you all with my news.

So my two decided they didn't want to wait to be 2015 babies and Ben and Grace arrived by emergency c-section at 2am and 2.02am respectively on 23rd Dec! They were 32w4d and to say it was a bit of a shock is an understatement. Both are on neonatal but are doing well and breathing on their own & feeding well through their tubes.

Wishing you all a very happy new year and all the positive thoughts and wishes I can send you.
Xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Happy New Year all!!!

Bailey - huge huge congratulations on your little bundles of joy!! Glad all is well v exciting xxxx


----------



## Stacey84

Happy new year ladies,  ditto what Pudding said!

Congratulations Bailey! I love the name choices. Glad to hear they are doing well, wishing you and your little bundles of joy lots of love, joy and happiness. 

I have my 12 week scan on Tuesday so hoping everything will be ok so I can share my secret with friends and family. 

I hope 2015 will make all our dreams come true. 

Xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Please take a peek, Looking forward to a pm or 2 
CLICK HERE ​


----------



## Stacey84

Hi All, 

Just a quick message to say hi and see how everyone is doing? 
How is motherhood going Bailey? 
Are there any due dates coming up?

I will be 15 weeks tomorrow - my 12 week scan was amazing, it wouldn't stop wriggling! Too impatient to wait so have booked a gender scan for a few weeks time too. tiredness has eased off a bit, but still got sore boobs, and always starving in the mornings!

Hope everyone is well

xx


----------



## Pudding34

Hi Stacey

Wonderful news, 15 weeks already! Time flies doesn't it!

I'm 34+5 now and sometimes still can't believe it!

We couldn't wait either and did our gender scan at 16 weeks, have you got a feeling of whether it will be a boy or a girl?

Pudding
X


----------



## Sunny12

Hi Stacey - wow wow wow 15 weeks that has just flown!  I don't blame you for early gender scan!

I am due 5th March so 34 weeks 6 days and can't really believe it!!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stacey84

Not long for you now Pudding and Sunny - do you feel prepared?!

Mine still doesn't feel real - my tummy is bigger, but I think I just look like I did a couple of years ago when I was fatter! Hopefully it will become more bump like soon so it feels more real. I have my 20 week scan the first week in March.
I began thinking it was a girl, but when I had my 12 week scan I then thought boy! But if I had to guess, I would say girl. I'm obviously happy with either but think DH is hoping for a boy! 

Can't wait to hear from you guys in a few weeks time, I wish you both an easy labour and the safe arrival of your little ones.

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all doing ok.

xx


----------



## Sunny12

Thanks Stacey!  I am hoping for an easy labour too, 5 weeks today is EDD!!!  They have said they will induce me if she is not here by 40 weeks.  I have a feeling she will come early but not based on any sort of science.

I am ready from a practical point of view, have my bag packed and all the gear ready and waiting, mentally... well we shall see!! still got 3 more weeks of work (100% working from home now though) which is a nice thought, being at home all the time messed up your head a bit, the days are long.  I can't walk far and I am worried when walking on my own in case I have a funny turn, but I feel safe here.

Good luck for your gender scan!  I had thought LO was a boy right up until night before 20 weeks scan where I dreamt it was a girl!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Stacey84

Someone told me first babies are normally late - I'm due 8 days before my brother's wedding so I'm kinda hoping to be a little early!

There are a lot of boys in my family already so I think mine will be a girl, just to even the numbers out! I'll find out soon!

When did you start buying stuff? I don't want to leave it all til last minute, but don't want to buy things too early either, in case anything goes wrong. I'm already confused about what pram/car seat etc. to buy - there is so much choice!

Enjoy the next few weeks, and I hope all goes well on the day, look forward to hearing your happy news soon.

Take care

xx


----------



## Pudding34

Hi Ladies!

Flash decided to make an early arrival and I am now a Mum!

He just couldn't wait till next month and my waters broke last Friday, after a stressful weekend where they induced me 4 times including the hormone drip, his heart rate dipped and we decided it was time to get him out so at 5:05am on Monday the 9 Feb 2015 weighing in at 5lb and 11oz he arrived into the world, into our family and into our hearts!

Given that he was born at 36+3 he has done really well and apart from a little jaundice hasn't had any real problems!

A small problem for us is that he is so tiny that most of the clothes we brought him are too big! But that problem can be solved with a little shopping!

This group has been an amazing  source of support and I wanted to thank you all for everything over the last year I really don't know how I could have gotten through it all without you!

Much love
Pudding
X


----------



## Sunny12

Pudding - what absolutely fantastic news to wake up to huge huge congratulations to you and DH and a very warm welcome to Flash!!! Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Harper14

Pudding congratulations that's amazing news enjoy every moment it's been such a journey to get where you have xxx


----------



## Stacey84

Huge congratulations Pudding! Glad everything is well and hope you're settling into motherhood.

Nice to hear some good news 

I'm feeling a little confused - I got the results of the Down Syndrome blood test on Wednesday, and I'm 'high risk' - a 1 in 98 chance, so have to decide if I want the further tests. The reason I'm confused is because I started off with two babies, when I had my 8 week scan the sonographer/nurse said I shouldn't have the blood tests as the results would be screwed up due to having started with two babies. However when I had mentioned this to my midwife earlier, she didn't say I couldn't have it, and the sonographer at the 12 week scan said because she was unable to get the neck measurement (baby moved too much, but she said from just looking at it, it looked absolutely fine) mentioned I could have the blood test, and she obviously knew I had started with two, as she read my notes and could still see the second sac on the scan. When the midwife (not my usual one) did the blood test on Friday, she knew my history but didn't say not to have it, so I thought maybe the nurse from the 8 week scan maybe had it wrong. So when I got the phone call from the hospital on Tuesday, I was pretty shocked. I don't know how much to trust the blood test after what the 8 week scan nurse said, and I'm put off having the test as a) chance of miscarriage and even thought it's only 1-2% chance, those odds seem awfully high when I think about what all I've gone through just to get to this stage and b) if it came back that the baby did have DS, DH and I would then have the dilemma of whether to keep it or not. I know there was no way I could terminate it, but I don't want to even be in the position where I have to think or make that choice, if that makes sense?!

Sorry for the ramble, I just needed to get it out. It's been on my mind since Tuesday and I don't really want to talk to anyone I know about it, I just want to forget about it. At the end of the day, if it has DS there is nothing we can do about it, it'no one's fault, and we will deal with it, if/when we need to.

Sorry for the downer after Pudding's good news.

How is everyone else doing?

xx


----------



## Harper14

hi stacey,

i am so sorry for your dilemma and it doesn't sound like the health professionals are helping with their advice. how many weeks are you now? are you too far on to go back to have the nuchal remeasured - if they couldn't get measurements they should have booked you back in to check again. but it is positive that they didn't think there was anything to worry about.

its a difficult decision because you don't want to do anything that can risk the baby but you and dh need to decide what you would do if put in the position where the baby did have ds as that would determine your next step. If you would still continue with the pregnancy then i wouldn't go for any further tests but if it would mean that you couldn't continue (and without judgement from anyone else I am lucky that both DH and i agree on that we have DS in our family and from witnessing that first hand i know personally its something that we couldn't cope with but thats a very personal decision) then you look at your options and you do have some that won't effect the risk of misscarriage.

you could book for a private nuchal scan (wellbeing scan) costs around 150 and they look at around 9 markers for DS and are able to offer a professional opinion on the risks of it being associated with the baby 

or (although expensive) you could have the harmony test which is a blood test so no risk to you or baby and they send off and this is more accurate than any of the nhs/nuchal tests its so advanced that it tests for all sorts of things and if that comes back clear then you know for sure

only you can make the decision hun but i do think that results are slightly distorted because you originally started with two so i am sure everything is fine but i know what its like when you just worry about things

xxx


----------



## Stacey84

Thanks Harper, I'm 18 weeks so I think too late for the measurement to be done now?

We've decided not to have any further tests - I think that it's putting myself at risk of miscarriage for odds which are still in our favour. If they had said there was a 1 in 50 chance of DS I might have thought differently, but I think for 1 in 98, it's not worth the worry and heartache of more tests - I feel I've been poked and prodded enough in the last few years. If it does have DS, we will just need to deal with it, but hopefully it won't come to that. 

We are booked in for a gender scan tomorrow - DH said he's not bothered about finding out, but I was quite keen. Then I started to think about not going, but after what has happened this week, I need some excitement again. Most peopled have guessed I'm having a girl, I'm just not sure!

How is everyone else? I hope you all have fun weekends planned.

xx


----------



## ayah

Hi ladies,

Cant believe its bern so long again, time is flying.  Bailey wow and congratulations!  Your lil ones must be about 9 weeks ish now?  Hope they are home and doing well.  To think they were only due now.  

Pudding big congratulations too!  So so pleased all is well.

Sunny not long.  Wishing you an easy labour.

Stacey.  We decided not to have the DS blood test as it wouldnt make a difference to what we would do and we would just worry. Vof caurse it allows you to plan but we just wanted to enjoy the pregnacey as much as we could.  I pray all is well for baby and you.  Half way there!

Harper hope all going well for you too.

Tee and Tiff if you still reading hope you are well.

Mr tickles is 25 weeks old tomorrow.  Ready to start weaning!  A big handfull though as I cant put him down to get house work done.  He's teething and ds1 has his first wobbly tooth.

Hopw Ive not forgotten anyone.  Confussed whos on what thread now    

So pleased for you new mummies and soon to be mummies   .

Take care all
Ayah xxx


----------



## Sunny12

Hello Ayah!!

Lovely to see your update and hear from you! I can't believe I have not updated this thread!

Coral arrived 8 days ago at 38wks and 2 days! She is beautiful and worth all that has gone before!! 1:45am and she has just gone to sleep in her basket!

Hello to all xxxxx


----------



## Pudding34

Sunny, huge congratulations my love! Enjoy every minute!

Ayah, thank you for the congratulations, hope all is well with you and your family!

Stacey, so sorry to hear of the testing time you have been having, how did the gender scan go are you team blue or team pink?

Harper, hope all is well with you!

Bailey, x

Tiff and Tee if you are still reading this thread I hope that things are going well for you!

Love to you all!

Pudding
X


----------



## Stacey84

Good to hear from you Ayah, can't believe yours is 25 weeks already! Time certainly does fly by.

Congrats Sunny! Hope you're getting used to motherhood and enjoying your wee bundle of joy 

We are team blue! And had 20 week scan on Tuesday so all was looking good at that too, it's amazing seeing the kidneys, spine etc.

Now we've had that, will need to start looking at buying the essentials. Tried looking on John Lewis and Mamas and Papas websites this morning for car seats and prams but got a bit bamboozled! 

For the last couple of weeks, I've been waking up about every 2 hours. I have a body pillow but it doesn't seem to help. I don't wake up in pain or anything, just seem to waken up. I guess it's good practice, just wish it wasn't every night!

xx

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## ayah

Hello ladiss,

Sunny big congrats on the birth of Carol   gladyou both doing well.

Stacey so glad 20 week scan went well and congrate on team blue.  Being that Im the onlyone who got within a day of 40 weeks, you may be more than half way   .  It is confusing with so much choose out there.  

Take care all.

Mr tickles just woken from nap.  So gotta sort him out.  We still in bed lol.

Ayah xxx


----------



## Stacey84

Hi All, 

Just wanted to check in and see how everyone was? How is motherhood treating you?

I am 28+4 (or 5 depending which date you go with!) so getting closer! Had a scan last week but placenta still low lying so need to go back in June for another scan to see if it's moved or if I'm going to need a c-section.

Can I ask you all about pain relief? What did you guys go for? I keep reading that I should be thinking about my birth plan (although can't make too much decisions til I know if it will be a section or not). But I need to think about what I might want if I can deliver naturally.

xx


----------



## bailey434

hiya Stacey
wow 28 weeks already,  how exciting!  motherhood is great and mental at the same time. my two are now 19 weeks & starting to teeth!! love them.to bits and they still manage to melt me into a crying heap with their beautiful smiles 

sorry I can't help much with the pain relief as mine was emergency c-section but I was booked in for an elective section that was meant to be nearly 8 weeks later  

enjoy your last 10 weeks or so, get your bag packed (mine wasn't and they arrived at 32 weeks haha!)

do you know what you're having? sorry I can't remember!
xx


----------



## Pudding34

Stacey

Lovely to hear from you Hun! 

For me motherhood is the most amazing, exhausting, wonderful, crazy roller coaster I've ever ridden and every day something new and exciting happens!

I had gas and air and an epidural before I had the csection, I started off just using breathing techniques learned at my pregnancy yoga class after a while I moved on to the gas and air which made me feel like I was tipsy at first but that passes, it's pretty good at relieving discomfort and for me made me feel like I had some more control over things as I chose when to breathe it in.

As things progressed I had an epidural put in, I was worried it would hurt to have it administered but apart from a bit of pressure and a momentary electric shock feeling in my back it was really not bad at all!

Because I had the epidural in already when I needed the csection it was easy to administer my spinal for the procedure.

I completely agree with Bailey, get those bags packed and ready to go, you just never know if your little monkey might make a surprise early arrival like ours did!

Pudding
X


----------



## bailey434

Oh yes, I can tell you about the spinal block I had for the emergency section, which was very similar to an epidural I think. You just have an injection in your spine and they spray your back first (VERY cold) to disinfect it then a local anaesthetic and then you just feel a bit of pressure but not pain. The effects happen pretty quick, obviously helpful in an emergency, & I could feel anything from my chest down, bit weird but fine. It wore off after about 3 hrs mainly but you have a catheter in so I was in bed for just under 24 hrs (mainly cos section was in middle of night ) until they took that out  (doesn't hurt at all) & they like to get you up and moving relatively soon to stop any dvt risk. you are generally on morphine for a couple of days after a section but you just have to be careful/slow when you move about really. 

I've written this one handed whilst feeding Grace....I'm impressed with myself...excuse any typo's 
xx


----------



## Stacey84

I'm having a boy Bailey - still trying to decide on a name that both me and DH like!

it is scary to think he could come anytime in the next 13 weeks! Hopefully not too early but hopefully not late either!

Glad to hear you are all doing well, I think it's just starting to feel real to me now. I love feeling him kick and move about, think DH is still quite amazed by it too.

The thought of anything going into my spine is terrifying so glad to hear it's not as bad as I thought it would be. How long did you take to recover from your c-section? My placenta is still low lying so possibility I may need a section. If so, I'm hoping I will be healed enough to be able to go to at least the ceremony of my brother's wedding (a week after my due date!) but am I right in saying they normally plan sections for a week or two before due date?

Hope everyone else is doing well

xx


----------



## pumpkin1975

Hi ladies

I hope you are all enjoying motherhood and good luck to those about to give birth soon.

Take care, you were all great cycle buddies last time 

X


----------



## Harper14

Hi ladies hope you are all well?

I don't get on here very much since we welcomed our baby girl Freya at 35 weeks she was a good weight and so perfect never did I think we would get to that point. 

Stacey hope the last few weeks go quick for you and you will get to meetuour little prince soon

Hope everyone else is enjoying motherhood

X


----------



## bailey434

Aw Harper what fantastic news! Congratulations! Love her name too  

Pumpkin lovely to hear from you, from your signature are you starting a new cycle this month? 

A boy Stacey, how exciting! Boys are great, but then again so are girls lol  I wasn't very excited about the spinal thing but honestly I really didn't feel it and you just have to sort of bend over leaning forwards while they do it. Recovery...well I was up and about within 24 hrs but when I say up and about I mean being wheeled back and forth to NICU by a porter as they wouldn't let me walk very far. I went to a funeral about 2 weeks after they were born and was okish, I found the travelling in the car the worst bit as you feel every bump in the road via your scar. I would recommend a pillow on your tummy underneath your seatbelt to protect your scar if you do have a section and have to travel soon afterwards. Within 4 weeks it was much better and by 5 weeks I felt that I could have driven but I waited the full 6 weeks just in case. My section was planned for 37 weeks but I never made it that far (or I should say the babies never let me make it that far!) but not sure how early they plan a section with a single baby but I do think a week or two early sounds about right. What position is your little boy in? Mine were both transverse but they thought at my last scan my Ben would go breach, which he did, as he was lying on his back face upwards. They scanned me again just before the section and he had gone breach and Grace was still transverse but by the time they had delivered Ben, she too had moved and was breach!    Anyway wait and see what they say, at the end of the day you will just want what is best for baby 
xx


----------



## ayah

Hi all ladies,

Time is flying.

Pumpkin praying all goes well at serium.  Ive heard s many good thinga about them.  Where abouts are you in cycling now?  

Big Congrats Harper!  

Hi everyone else hope your doing well.

Just a quick hello as need to get up but what do you think about setting up a secrete ** group?  Id love to cyber meet the ladies who gave me so much support.  

Take care
Ayah xxx


----------



## Stacey84

Hi All, 

How is everyone? Hope everyone's little ones are behaving!

I've been in and out of hospital a couple of times in the last 4 weeks - I had some bleeding due to my low lying placenta. Back home now, and hoping I can stay here til the big day. I have another scan and check up on Tuesday, where I presume they will give me a date for my c-section. When I was in hospital, the docs said it would be around 36/37 weeks (I'm 34 weeks tomorrow) so in 2-3 weeks time, I will have my little bundle of joy! Feeling excited but also nervous/scared. I met some 'interesting' characters in hospital so I keep telling myself if they can do it, surely I can manage!

Congrats Harper, hope you and Freya are doing well.

xx


----------



## Stacey84

Hi All, 

My section was originally planed for 3rd July but I had a heavy bleed 3 weeks ago and DH had to take me back into hospital, so they brought it forward to the 25th June, when at 10am I gave birth to a beautiful, perfect baby boy. He is 2 weeks old today and we couldn't be happier. Just getting used to the massive changes but loving every second!

Hope everyone is doing well.

xx


----------



## bailey434

Wow Stacey congratulations!!!! Fabulous news and glad you are settling into this crazy world of being a mum. shout if youve anything we can help with
xxxx


----------



## Pudding34

Stacey

CONGRATULATIONS!

That is wonderful news! 

Pudding
X


----------



## pumpkin1975

Congratulations Stacey!  x


----------

